# Hat jemand mit einem Fusion Raid Erfahrungen ??



## tigger_s (2. November 2003)

Hallo,

das Fusion Raid gefällt mir ganz gut und ich überlege es mir als Rahmenkit zu holen.

Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht, Wippen, Fahrverhalten etc.

Grüssle

dirk


----------



## Spessart-Biker (3. November 2003)

moin -

ich bin es am wochenende probe gefahren und werd mir ein rahmen kaufen. in punkto ansprechverhalten das beste fully was mir bisher unter den hintern kam. da lass ich alle propedal/5th-element/brain und was weiss ich nicht alles stehen dafür. für lange touren genau das richtige. wippen im sitzen nur bei super schnellen antritten leicht feststellbar. im normalen wiegetritt (etwas entspannter) wippt es sehr wenig und bei hohem druck und frequenz wird es etwas stärker - stört aber beim fahren nicht. empfinde das abtauchen der gabel dann eher störend - aber dafür gibts ja lockout.

die einbauart des dämpfers muß ich nochmal klären lassen. je nach einbauart kommt man schlecht an das Druckventil. bzw. liegt der dämpfer schnell im dreckbereich - läßt sich aber alles klären. der rahmen ist gut verarbeitet - natülich kein rotwild - macht einen sehr soliden eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (6. November 2003)

Hallo Johannes,

welche grösse bist Du denn Probe gefahren bzw. wie gross bist Du?

Wie bst Du mit dem etwas ungewöhnlichen Sitzrohrwinkel zurecht gekommen?

Danke schonmal,

Gruß Peter


----------



## Spessart-Biker (7. November 2003)

Hi - 

bin in größe M gefahren - bin selbst 1,79 - L wäre zu groß - M
ist gut. 

Der Sitzrohr ist aufgrund der Bauart recht schräg. Der Sattel mußte bei mir ganz nach vorne geschoben werden. Eventuell muß man sich nochmal eine vernünftige Sattelstütze aussuchen, die einem etwas mehr Variabilität ermöglicht. 

Sollte aber kein Problem werden


----------



## Greasy Pete (7. November 2003)

Dämpfer ist mit Ventil nach oben super zu erreichen.
Den Dämpferschutz kann man sich aus einer alten Kunstoffdose selbst zusammenschneiden. Soll ja nur vor Steinschlag und Wurfdreck schützen, bloss nicht Luftdicht einpacken 

Morgen weiss ich auch wie es fährt    

Da ich 182 bin, eines in L (Ist grenzwertig, aber lieber ein 60er OR und einen kurzen Vorbau.....)

Bis morgen,

Gruß Peter


----------



## tigger_s (7. November 2003)

Hy,

wo habt ihr denn die Bikes probegefahren ???

So wie sich das anhört, ist es ja mal tatsächlich so was Bike und Mountainbike schreiben.
Da wird ja überall geschrieben, das dieser Float Link Hinterbau kaum wippt.

Das schreiben sie zwar auch über die FSR Hinterbauten von Specialized, was aber definitiv nicht stimmt.

Grüssle


----------



## Greasy Pete (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tigger_s _
> *Hy,
> 
> wo habt ihr denn die Bikes probegefahren ???
> ...



Auf der Eurobike  

War halt nur auf dem Asphalt hinter der Halle, Wiegetritt, Bordsteine usw. waren schon seeehr beindruckend.

Wie muss das erst im Gelände abgehen ? *freu*

Morgen werd ichs wissen....

Greasy


----------



## Spessart-Biker (7. November 2003)

Hi Greasy, 

viel Spass beim Testen. Kannst danach ja mal dein Statement abgeben. Wetter scheint ja zu halten. Schweres Gelände konnte ich mit dem Raid leider nicht fahren, da war die Zeit zu knapp.


----------



## Greasy Pete (7. November 2003)

Schnell noch ein halbfertiges Bild gemacht 

(Fehlt noch: Sattelstütze,Sattel,Schaltzüge, Gabelschaft und Bremsleitung kürzen !!)

Gruß Greasy


----------



## Spessart-Biker (7. November 2003)

goil - wußte garnicht das es das in schwarz/blau gibt - bisher nur schwarz/silber gesehen? weißer bremszug


----------



## Greasy Pete (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spessart-Biker _
> * weißer bremszug *



Moin,moin,

Nee, Stahlflexleitungen. Deswegen die Überlänge. Muss ich noch kürzen und entlüften. Mach ich aber erst am Montag in der Werkstatt (=Laborbedingungen ).

FArbe hatte ich gefragt (Weil auf der Messe gesehen), hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, aber war möglich.

Silber ist doch fad  

So, muss jetzt los,

bis   später

Greasy P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben-horn (8. November 2003)

@greasy pete

Hallo

kannst du mal dein Bike set-up auflisten und das Bike-gewicht nennen?
Ist die Gabel eine Float oder Talas?

Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Fahrbericht.

Gibt es noch mehr Farbobtionen?

Danke


----------



## Greasy Pete (8. November 2003)

Farbe:
Keine Ahnung was es noch an Farben gibt. Ich habe gefragt ob ich das Blau/schwarz bekommen kann wie es auf der Messe an einem anderen Fusion Modell zu sehen war. Und scheinbar ging es!

Setup:
Fahre eine komplette 03er XT Ausstattung von meinem "alten" Fahrrad (siehe unten). Gabel ist die Tallas  und hinten der serienmässige DT-Swiss. 
Gewicht, keine Ahnung, da ich keine Waage habe, aber die XT Gruppe ist ja eher etwas schwerer (Die Naben ). Meine Mitfahrer, die heute das Teil hochgehoben haben, meinten aber es wäre ja ziemlich leicht für so ein Bike .

Luftdruck vorne habe ich laut Fox Handbuch auf 80PSI (für79kg) gestellt und das kommt sehr gut hin.
Hinten habe ich laut Handbuch auf 13mm SAG eingestellt (110PSI) und denke es ist noch ein bisschen zu straff. Ich werde wohl bei der nächsten Fahrt auf 90 runtergehen um den vollen Federweg zu nutzen.

Fahreindruck (Achtung, stark subjektiv und von persönlicher Freude über ein neues Fahrrad getrübt  ):

Zuerst einmal bin ich froh ein L genommen zu haben. Das längere Oberrohr fährt sich klasse, ich mag es wenn das Vorderrad etwas vor mir und nicht unter mir läuft. Ich bin mit 182 grenzwertig und stehe genau zwischen M und L. Überstandshöhe ist zweitrangig beim fahren, die ist bei den meisten Fullies eh schlecht (Bitte beachtet das Bild, Sattel ist für mich richtig ausgezogen!).

Dann die Probefahrt !! Was soll ich sagen, ich bin hinn und weg. Ich würde am liebsten den ganzen Tag weiter fahren, aber die Beine wollten einfach irgendwann nicht mehr .

Es fährt sich im mittleren Blatt perfekt, ich möchte sagen Wippfrei bergauf. Man hat jederzeit, dank des Fahrwerks, sehr gute Traktion, es klettert besonders über wurzlige, verblockte Anstiege durch die sehr aktive Federung gut hoch. Kein Grund einen Blockierhebel zu suchen !! Auch die Sattelposition ist mit einer geraden Stütze und nach vorne eingestellten Sattel einwandfrei (Und ich habe schon ein Hohlkreuz..).
Das Raid fährt subjektiv sehr "leichtfüssig" den Berg hinauf, man hat nie das gefühl in "Teig" zu treten wie ich es vor ein paar Jahren bei meinem Gran-Chakko (Freerider von Pure Power) hatte (Was aber bergab ein brilliantes Fahrrad war ).

Bergab konnte ich es dann kaum glauben, ich kenne meine Haustrails noch sehr gut von meinem Tracer (Das auf dem Stumpjumper FSR Prinzip beruht) und dachte bisher immer das Tracer wäre ein perfektes, ausgewogenes Trailbike. Aber die Federung (gerade auch die Tallas) gleiten dermassen smoooooth über die Trails, dass ich das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen habe. Es steht einfach immer viel mehr nutzbarer Federweg zur Verfügung (der Bergauf nicht stört), dass es quasi keinen Grund für mich gibt mit weniger Federweg zu fahren. Bin kein Physik Student und weiss nicht wie das im einzelnen gemacht wurde, aber das Raid fährt dermassen ruhig und suverän durch Geröll und Wurzeln, dass ich seit langem mal wieder extrem begeistert von einem Fahrrad bin. Zum Vergleich: Das Tracer, dass eher ein CC-Rad ist (mit leichten Freeride Einflüssen), ist deutlich progressiver, härter gefedert. Ausserdem hat das Tracer bergauf, trotz FSR-Kinematik immer noch leicht gewippt. 

Bahhh, muss jetzt nochmal das Raid streicheln gehen und hoffe morgen wird genauso gutes Wetter wie heute.......  

Gruß greasy P.


----------



## Spessart-Biker (8. November 2003)

> Dann die Probefahrt !! Was soll ich sagen, ich bin hinn und weg.


  

In blau gefällt es mir sehr gut!!! Dein Sattel ist aber auch am Anschlag. 

So hier mal meine Liste. Wird sich noch einiges ändern aber die Richtung zwischen 12,6/12,9 KG sollte zu schaffen sein. Bekomm leider keine vernünftige Tabelle hin. Die letzte Zahl sind die Gramm:

Rahmen	Fusion Raid 2003	             2850
Gabel	Fox Talas RL 80/125	             1730
Disc	Magura Louise 2004	               800
Steuersatz	FSA Orbit Z	                                     82
Lenker	FSA XC R190 Riserbar	               190
Vorbau	FSA XC 120 Stern	               130
Nabe vorne	DT Hügi 240 Disc	               165
Nabe hinten	DT Hügi 240 Disc	               285
Felgen	DT-Swiss 4.1 D	               850
Speichen	DT Competition Black 2.0/1.8          382
Nippel	Alu	                                     50
Schaltwerk	XTR2002	                                   207
Umwerfer	XTR 2003 - etype	               145
Kassette	XT 11-34	                                   280
Kette 	HG 93	                                   304
Kurbel incl. Lager 	XT 04	               797
Sattel	Selle Italia Flite Tri Gel	               240
Sattelstütze	FSA XC 200	                                   220
Schalthebel	XT 2003 RapidFire	               500
Reifen Schwalbe Black Jack 2.1"	             1440
Pedale	Ritchey Pro Mountain V3	               371
Griffe	Ritchey WCS Truegrips 	                 50
Barends	Titec Carbon 100s	               100
Schnellspanner	??	               200
Kleinteile 	diverse	                                   150

*Gesamtgewicht	                               12518*


----------



## Greasy Pete (10. November 2003)

13,3Kg

Tuningpotential:
-Billig-Noname-Sattelstütze ersetzten durch Tune
-Laufräder mit anderen Naben (Schwere XT--->raus!)
-leichtere Klickies (959)
Da müsste dann vorne schonmal ne 12 stehen.

-Schwer ist auch der Thomson Vorbau, der bleibt aber.
-XT Vierkolbenbremse will ich auch nicht ändern, die find ich unübertroffen!!

Bin gestern nochmal gefahren und nochmehr begeistert.......

Gruß,

Greasepudding


----------



## Stue (10. November 2003)

[email protected] Pete und die anderen Fusion-Biker,

wie würdet ihr denn das "Anwendungsfeld" des Fusion Raid im Vergleich zu einem Specialized Enduro einschätzen? Ist das Raid wirklich ein Enduro, obwohl es weniger Federweg als z.B. das Specialized hat? Oder geht das Raid mehr in richtung Tourer wie z.B. das Specialized Stumpjumper (eher kürze Federwege).

Was fahrt ihr damit so: eher wurzelige Trails bergab, oder eher Schotter-Bergauf-Passagen, also wo liegt euer Schwerpunkt? Was könnt ihr mit dem Bike jetzt besser/angenehmer/sicherer fahren als mit euren Bikes davor?

Bin halt auch sehr an Erfahrungswerten zum Fusion Raid interessiert, da ich es für ein neues Fully in Erwägung ziehe. Wäre das Specialized Enduro für euch nicht in Frage gekommen?

Stue


----------



## Greasy Pete (10. November 2003)

ich würde es auf jeden Fall als Enduro Bike einordnen. Ich hatte vorher ein Intense Tracer, dass mit dem Stumpjumper (Es benutzt das FSR-Patent) vergleichbar ist. Ca. 100mm recht progressiver Federweg. Subjektiv kam es mir eher weniger vor. Ausserdem neigt das Intense eher zum Wippen, weshalb es wohl auch einen Blockierhebel braucht. Wobei mich das Wippen nie wirklich gestört hat.

Das Fusion Raid hat einen relativ flachen Lenkwinkel und ordentlich, gut nutzbaren Federweg. Für ein Cross Country Fully zuviel bzw. zu flach. Deshalb Enduro !!

Ich fahre gerne lange Touren, Anstiege meist Schotter, oft auch verblockte Singletrails. Bergab liebe ich es eher grobe Wege runterzubrettern, die breiten Kiswege find ich langweilig.

Ich bin am Sonntag gleich nochmal gefahren und habe es dann etwas mehr krachen lassen: Typischer Herbstboden mit viel Laub, darunter Wurzeln, Rinnen, Steine. Als ich erstmal den Kopf frei gemacht hatte, habe ich die Bremse einfach aufgemacht und es teilweise schön laufen gelassen. Es ist schier unglaublich, wie das Rad durch die Geometrie und die gute Federung absolut sicher und ruhig seinen Weg nach unten gesucht hat.

Mit meinem Tracer empfand ich einige Abfahrten eher als Arbeit, mit dem Raid ist es einfach nur noch Spass.

Wenn Du ein Tourenfully mit enormen Bergabpotential suchst, ist das Raid genau das richtige. Nehm es aber unbedingt mit der Fox Talas, die trägt sehr zum runden Gesamtbild des Fahrwerks bei. Die Gabel ist ein Traum  


Bin dann heute 20 km auf die Arbeit damit gefahrem (Nur Asphalt) und fand es auch extrem entspannend die vielen Bordsteine in Darmstadts schlechtem Radwegnetz zu verbraten.......

Gruß Greasy

..und meldet euch wenn ihr eins habt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stue (11. November 2003)

[email protected] Pete,

man, das klingt ja super. Das Fusion Raid reizt mich sehr, und nach Deinem Erfahrungsbericht ist es jetzt in der ganz, ganz engen Wahl.

Werde unbedingt mal schauen, dass ich einen Händler in meiner Nähe finde, bei dem ich das Schätzchen mal Probe fahren kann. Darf ich fragen, was Du ausgelegt hast und welche Ausstattungspaket Du mir (neben der Talas) empfehlen würdest?

Ach ja und dann noch was zur Rahmengröße. Fahre derzeit 19" (48 cm) bei 182 cm und 87 cm Schrittlänge und 92 kg Kampfgewicht (Tendenz: abnehmend . ). Welche Rahmengröße sollte ich fahren beim Raid wählen?

Stue


----------



## Spessart-Biker (11. November 2003)

mahlzeit - bei der schrittlänge wohl eher ein L angesagt -


----------



## Greasy Pete (11. November 2003)

Ich glaube ich muss jetzt mal kurz etwas Richtig stellen, damit hier nicht der falsche Eindruck erweckt wird (habe verschiedene Emails diesbezüglich erhalten...):

Ich arbeite weder für Fusionbikes, noch bin ich mit dieser Firma verwand oder verschwägert noch bin ich irgendwie am Umsatz beteiligt *g*.

Zwar arbeite ich seit 10 Jahren in der Fahrradbranche (siehe Signatur) bei einem Unternehmen das ausschliesslich vollgefederte Fahrräder herstellt; auch bin ich in meiner Arbeit im Technical Support täglich mit Fragen und Problemen rund um das Produkt Fahrrad beschäftigt, doch auch ich bin privat ein ganz normaler Mountainbiker wie Ihr auch, der das Fahrradfahren im Wald als eine Sportart zum Ausgleich für den oft sehr stressigen Alltag sieht. Fusion Bikes ist streng genommen sogar ein Konkurenzunternehmen, aber ich habe nicht wirklich ein Problem damit eines Ihrer Fahrräder zu fahren, schliesslich stellen wir gar keine Mountainbikes her. 
Der Kodex des Usenets gebietet mir, Beruf und Privatleben hier im Forum auseinanderzuhalten. Hier im Forum bin ich der ganz normale Biker, der ein neues Sportgerät gekauft hat und nun dazu bereitwillig Fragen beantwortet.  Ich bin ein halbes Jahr damit schwanger gegangen, was ich mir für ein neues MTB kaufen soll, und habe hier im Forum einfach nichts über dieses "Raid" finden können, da es wohl noch zu neu ist und zu wenig Erfahrungen vorliegen. So mache ich nun mit den Erfahrungen den Anfang und kann dies Infos die ich selbst vor 2 Monaten gesucht hätte, an Euch weitergeben. 

Ich habe mich nach reiflicher Überlegegung, nach all meiner Erfahrung mit gefederten Rädern und auch der Erfahrung mit einigen Fehlgriffen letztendlich für das Raid entschieden, weil ich es für mich das am geignetste Sportgerät halte .

Sicher, die Bikebranche ist in Deutschland klein und auch ich kenne die Leute von Fusionbikes, aber unabhängig davon war mein Kaufgrund ein ganz eigennütziger: Ich wollte das meiner Meinung nach beste Fahrrad haben (und wenn da ein anderer Name drauf gestanden hätte, wäre es halt das geworden...)

Letztendlich muss jeder sein Einsatzprofil selbst abstecken und entscheiden was er, das für sich Richtige hält. Ich kann nur meine Subjektive Wahrnehmung dazu beisteuern. Hier nochmal meine wichtigsten Gründe für das Raid:

1. (Das allerwichtigste zuerst)Ich glaube dass Bodo Probst als Fahrradentwickler als einer der wenigen wirklich sein Handwerk versteht.Punkt.
2. Ich wollte ein Fahrrad mit voll versenkbarer Sattelstütze.
3. Ich wollte ein Fahrrad das in einem Defektfall auch ohne "Spezialstossdämpfer" gut funktioniert (Stichwort 5th Element usw)
4. Ich wollte ein Fahrrad mit soviel Federweg wie möglich, so wenig wie nötig.(Ohne zu Wippen)
5. Ich wollte die Möglichkeit einen Flaschenhalter anbringen zu können.
6. Ich wollte ein Fahrrad das gut aussieht 

Naja, ich hoffe Ihr habt jetzt genug Entscheidungshilfen, stehe aber gerne für Rückfragen zur Verfügung.

Schönen Abend noch,

Gruß

Greasy


----------



## Spessart-Biker (12. November 2003)

@greasy

Die sollten vielleicht alle erstmal eine Probefahrt mit dem Fusion
unternehmen bevor sie dich zumüllen mit irgendwelchen 
mails.


----------



## Stue (12. November 2003)

[email protected] Pete,

da haben Dir echt ein paar per PM Vorwürfe über Deinen Erfahrungsbericht gemacht? Naja, gibt schon seltsam Zeitgenossen. Ich auf jeden Fall bin froh, hier endlich mal was über das Fusion - und dann auch noch aus erster Hand - zu lesen!

Stue


----------



## tigger_s (12. November 2003)

Hy,

@Greasy Pete
also ich hatte jetzt in keinster Weise den Eindruck das du hier Werbung machst, sondern eher ehrliche Begeisterung Ausdruck verleihst.

Deine Kriterien für das Fahrrad kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich finde das Raid sieht gut aus und die Funktion des Hinterbaus ist sofort erkennbar.
Es gibt ja einige Systeme, die sehen so kompliziert aus (Giant VT1, Cyclecraft Floater) das man da erst mal lange nachdenkt was federt da wohin und ob da die Kraft wirklich richtig eingeleitet wird. 

Durch den Aufbau der der Hinterradfederung dürfte der Schwerpunkt sehr niedrig liegen, was auch sicherlich zum ruhigen Fahrverhalten beiträgt.

Für nächstes Jahr werd ich mir überlegen ob ich es finanziell hinbekomme, mir um einen Rahmen ein nettes Rad aufzubauen.
Wobei ich eher ein Fan von Stahlfederelementen bin. 

Grüssle


----------



## Greasy Pete (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tigger_s _
> *Für nächstes Jahr werd ich mir überlegen ob ich es finanziell hinbekomme, mir um einen Rahmen ein nettes Rad aufzubauen.
> Wobei ich eher ein Fan von Stahlfederelementen bin.
> 
> *



Hallo,

ja, das ist ja das gute. Du könntest jeden herkömmlichen 190mm Dämpfer in das Raid einbauen. Obwohl der DT super funktioniert.

Gruß

Greasy


----------



## rigger (20. November 2003)

Hi mich würde interessieren was der rahmen gekostet hat und für welchen Einsatzzweck das Bike geeignet ist? Touren, Enduro, CC?
Konnte auf der HP keine genauen Angaben erfahe´ren und wollte mich ma an den/die Besitzer eines solchen Bikes wenden.


----------



## pefro (21. November 2003)

Hallo,

um es kurz zu machen:

floyd -> CC / Race
raid -> Enduro 

floyd -> Rahmen einzeln UVP 1649.-
raid -> Rahmen einzeln UVP 1599.-

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted 7157 (21. November 2003)

stolze Preise!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (21. November 2003)

Hallo,

naja, es sind die offiziellen UVPs der Homepage, kann natürlich sein, dass die bei den jeweiligen Händlern noch ein Stück günstiger sind.

Aber auch die Komplettbike Preise befinden sich z.B. auf dem Preisniveau von Nicolai und anderen "Nobel Herstellern". Mann sollte Fusion also trotz ihres schlichten Designs schon richtig einzuordnen wissen - die spielen in der "Deutsche Ingenieurs Kunst" Liga. Ob der Gegenwert für einen dann passt, das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Sind die Rahmen von Fusion eigentlich Handmade in Germany, oder wo werden die geschweisst? 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Greasy Pete (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pefro _
> *
> Sind die Rahmen von Fusion eigentlich Handmade in Germany, oder wo werden die geschweisst?
> 
> *



Ja, die Rahmen werden (wie ich mit eigenen Augen sehen konnte) in Deutschland, in der Nähe von Frankfurt, komplett von Hand gefertigt. CNC-Arbeiten wie auch das Schweissen geschehen unter dem selben Dach. 

Der Rahmen ist also von der Entwicklung bis zur abschliessenden Pulverung komplett "Made in Germany". 100%

Das war auch ein Grund mich, mich für diesen Rahmen zu entscheiden 

Gruß Greasy


----------



## rigger (21. November 2003)

Aber der Rahmen ist dann mit Dämpfer, oder??


----------



## Spessart-Biker (22. November 2003)

klaro - Dämpfer ist im Rahmenpreis inclusive


----------



## Greasy Pete (23. November 2003)

Am Dämpfer habe ich jetzt von SKS den Schutzblechspoiler befestigt. Das ist ein Teil, dass normalerweise bei Trekking-Rädern hinten am Ende vom fest montierten Schutzblech angenietet ist. Nach einer kleinen "Beschneidung" passt es super auf den DT. Ihr seht, das gröbste bleibt vom Dämpfer weg, ohne dass er Luftdicht verschlossen wird. Es schleift auch nix.


----------



## Greasy Pete (23. November 2003)

Habe mir mal zum Test eine Tune Stütze eingebaut. Leider lässt der Verstellbereich der Tune keinen Ausgleich für den flachen Sitzwinkel zu. Das hintere obere Klemmstück liegt nicht flächig auf den Sattelstreben. Ein festes "Anknallen" der Schrauben würde alles nur verspannen und ev. zerstören.


----------



## Greasy Pete (23. November 2003)

Habe mich dann für die (bei gleicher Länge) 30 g schwerer Thomson entschieden. Verstellbereich ist sogar noch extremer möglich, alles im grünen Bereich  
(Übrigens ist die Tune nicht voll angezogen, selbst ein verschieben der Schrauben brachte eher eine Verschlechterung, glaubt es mir...)


----------



## pefro (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> *
> 
> Der Rahmen ist also von der Entwicklung bis zur abschliessenden Pulverung komplett "Made in Germany". 100%
> ...



Hmm, warum sehen die Teile dann nur so nach Fernost aus ?!  

Am wenigsten gefällt mir am Fusion und am Raid das winklige Sattelrohr - ich bin sie aber noch nicht gefahren, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl, auf dem Preisniveau bei anderen deutschen Schmieden "mehr" zu bekommen - aber sicher alles sehr subjektiv.

Schönen Sonntag noch!
Peter


----------



## Spessart-Biker (23. November 2003)

@greasy
das mit der abdeckung für den dämpfer werde ich auch so 
machen. dein sattel ist am anschlag. was machste denn,
wenn der mal 1 cm nach vorne soll? 

@pefro
so wie dir gehts einigen meiner bekannten auch - o-ton..."oh - das soll ein tolles bike sein - sieht garnicht danach aus..."

ich weiss nicht ob man es mit fernöstlich umschreiben sollte. die dinger kommen meist bunt daher und bieten schlechte leistung für meist wenig geld (viel leistung für viel geld ) beim fusion ist das nicht so. rein optisch kommt es mir eher wie ein brot ohne butter vor - bei greasy wirkt das blau so, als ob der klarlack fehlen würde, kommt vielleicht auch nur auf dem foto so rüber. ansonsten hat sich die grafik bzw. layoutabteilung bei fusion - die gibts wahrscheinlich garnicht - hier keinen kronen aus der zacke gebrochen - sehr schlichte aufkleber und einfachste schriftzüge tun ein übriges dazu beitragen - quasi schnell mal in corel-draw gemalt. da muß man sich mal zum vergleich ein storck adrenalin anschauen. 
auch das farbdesign ist eher schlicht bis einfach. ich kaufe mir den rahmen weil er für meine anforderungen das wohl momentane optimum darstellt. hab nächste woche nochmal einen termin bei einem händler wegen der farbwahl und was da machbar ist, dann wird der rahmen endlich fix bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spessart-Biker _
> *@greasy
> das mit der abdeckung für den dämpfer werde ich auch so
> machen. dein sattel ist am anschlag. was machste denn,
> ...



Nee, passt schon. Ich hatte das bei all meinen Rädern so eingestellt. Liegt an meinen Hüft bzw. Rückenproblemen. Ich würde denoch sagen der Sattel ist beim Raid ca. 1cm weiter vorne als bei einem "normalen" Rad. Ein Durchschnittsfahrer sollte also noch Verstellbereich nach vorne haben.

Ein Bekannter der fast so gross ist wie ich, hätte den Sattel wenn es sein Rad ist, sofort ein Stück nach hinten geschoben 

Zum Fusion-Material:

Mir ist ein ehrlicher, schlichter, aber sauber verarbeiteter Rahmen lieber, als ein in Italien geschweisster, mit fancy Aufklebern bestickter und dann mit deutschem Label versehener. 

Aber ist alles, wie schon oben gesagt, Geschmackssache.

Gruß Greasy


----------



## joerghag (30. November 2003)

hi,
bin gestern mal kurz probe bei einem händler gefahren. macht wirklich einen super eindruck. überlege gerade mein votec m6 aufzugeben. habe noch zwei fragen.
welchen sattelstützendurchmesser hat das raid und läßt sich ein 190er sid einbauen? ob man dann noch an beide ventile kommt?
wäre schön etwas von den "schon besitzern" zu hören.
gruß joerg


----------



## Spessart-Biker (2. Dezember 2003)

tja - das bike haben noch nicht viele  - mein rahmen ist 
bestellt und kommt hoffentlich noch dieses jahr. kann dir
zu beiden fragen keine passende antwort geben - 
vielleicht greasy


----------



## Stue (2. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

sag mal, wo bist Du denn Probe gefahren? Hagen ist ja nicht sooo weit von Düsseldorf wech - würde auch mal gerne eine Probefahrt absolvieren.

Könntest Du hier mal die Adresse Deines Händlers posten? Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.


----------



## Greasy Pete (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Jörg,

passen tut der theoretisch schon. Ob mann aber an beide Ventile kommt ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber warum einen Kugelkopfgelagerten, mit grosser Luftkammer sehr linearen, wartungsfreundlichen schweizer Qualitätsdämpfer gegen den RS tauschen? Verkauf ihn doch gleich mit Deinem Votec Rahmen ! Der harmonisiert so gut mit dem Raid, ich würde es nicht machen !!

Mein Raid ist jetzt  in der Endversion fertig. Muss gleich mal im Keller ein Bild machen gehen... 

Naja, obwohl, leichtere Laufräder stehen schon noch auf dem Wunschzettel ;-))

Gruß greasy





> _Original geschrieben von joerghag _
> *hi,
> bin gestern mal kurz probe bei einem händler gefahren. macht wirklich einen super eindruck. überlege gerade mein votec m6 aufzugeben. habe noch zwei fragen.
> welchen sattelstützendurchmesser hat das raid und läßt sich ein 190er sid einbauen? ob man dann noch an beide ventile kommt?
> ...


----------



## Stue (2. Dezember 2003)

_____jaaaaa,

wollen Fotos hier schnellstmöglich online sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi Stue !

Hier sollte es das Fusion geben http://www.bigwheel.de/

Kannst ja mal anrufen Castrop-Rauxel ist ja nicht so weit weg von Düsseldorf.

Gruss sporty


----------



## Stue (3. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

vielen dank. Werde da wohl mal vorbeifahren. Hast Du da auch ein Fusion gekauft? Auf deren Homepage kann ich leider nichts zu Fusion finden...


----------



## joerghag (3. Dezember 2003)

hi ,
habe mir gestern in dortmund das raid nochmal genauer angesehen. der sattelstützendurchmesser ist bei den ersten modellen noch 26,9 oder 27,0 und bei den neueren 27,2.
mir ist aber noch etwas gravierendes aufgefallen!!!!!!!!!
wer eine foxgabel einbauen will, sollte vom raid abstand nehmen, da die gabelkrone mit der zugstufenverstellung am unterrohrgusset hängen bleibt. ob das beim L-rahmen auch passiert weis ich nicht, beim m-rahmen leider ja.
wollte mir eigentlich gestern den rahmen kaufen...... aber jetzt?
die manitougabeln passen locker drunter weg. 
gruß joerg


----------



## Stue (3. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

hm, das sind auf jeden Fall wichtige Infos, danke. Muss mir das selbst mal genauer vor Ort ansehen. Dass die Fox-Gabeln nicht unterm Gusset durchgehen ist zwar nur bei  einem Sturz relevant, dennoch nicht glücklich konstruiert...

Kannst Du mir nochmal sagen, bei welchem Händler Du warst? Würde gerne auch mal vor Ort mir was ansehen.


----------



## joerghag (4. Dezember 2003)

[email protected]
ist weels & more in dortmund-hacheney
gruß joerg


----------



## Spessart-Biker (5. Dezember 2003)

> mir ist aber noch etwas gravierendes aufgefallen!!!!!!!!!



In der Tat streift die Einstellschraube die Fox Talas RL das 
Gusset mit ca. 1 mm Überhöhung - ein kleinwenig abhängig von 
der jeweiligen Dämpfereinstellung. Eine Anpassung seitens Fusion
wird erfolgen und sehr wahrscheinlich wird ein spezieller, sehr 
genau gefertigter Spacer mit 2 mm Einbauhöhe das Problem lösen. 
Momentan arbeitet Bodo Probst selbst an der besten 
Lösung. Nächste Woche bin ich noch schlauer - dann bekomm
ich die Lösung präsentiert.

Also - nicht gleich den ganzen Rahmen verteufeln - der ist
meiner Meinung nach im Fully-/Endurobereich schon nahe am heiligen
Gral - bitte nicht steinigen - aber ein bisserl Spaß muß ja sein.


----------



## joerghag (5. Dezember 2003)

neeee.....
verteufeln wollte ich den rahmen bestimmt nicht.
der gute bodo hat gestern abend schon eine einfache lösung gefunden. wenn man anstatt des standartsteuersatzes von fsa den acros verbaut, soll es passen! der acros baut ca. 4mm höher bzw.  tiefer. habe 3 mal mit den jungs von fusion gesprochen und kann nur sagen der service ist klasse. die nehmen einen potentiellen käufer mit seinem problem wirklich ernst.
fazit: ich habe mir heute morgen ein raid in größe s mit dt ssd225 und acros steuersatz bestellt. 
freue mich schon drauf und werde mich auf die letzten fahrten mit meinem m6 machen.
gruß joerg


----------



## Spessart-Biker (5. Dezember 2003)

wieder einer mehr im Fusion Lager  - die Acros-Sätze werden
wohl auch in den Rotwilds verbaut - kosten wohl auch eine
Kleinigkeit - so oder so - kleines Prob gelöst 

mein Rahmen kommt nächste Woche - freuuuu


----------



## redbyte (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi all,

auf der Suche nach dem für mich optimalen Rahmen für mein nächstes Marathon-Fully stand nach den positiven Berichten auch das Floyd auf der Liste.

Der nächste Fusion-Händler ist nur 20km von mir entfernt. Er hatte vor ein paar Wochen einen Raid-Rahmen bestellt und mir dann anstandslos das frisch aufgbaute Bike für ein Testwochenende geliehen.

Von allen getesteten Bikes gefiel mir der Hinterbau des Raids am besten, so dass ich den Floyd-Rahmen bestellt habe.

Bis Weihnachten habe ich das Gerät hoffentlich komplett.


----------



## Spessart-Biker (5. Dezember 2003)

wat - schon wieder einer  -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi, 

schickes Bike, dieses Raid.  

Aber mal ne Frage von nem Unbeteiligten  : was sind das denn für Hinterbaulager ? Sind das zum Teil Gleitlager oder sind das alles Kugellager (vor allem die in den Kettenstreben) ??

Schei$$e nur, dass der nächste Handler ca. 40 km von mir weg ist  

So long


----------



## Deleted 7157 (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Route66 _
> *Hi,
> 
> schickes Bike, dieses Raid.
> ...



40 Km? dass ist mit dem Auto eine halbe Stunde!


----------



## Greasy Pete (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Route66 _
> * sind das alles Kugellager (vor allem die in den Kettenstreben) ??
> *



Kettenstrebe ist Nadelgelagert!

Greasy


----------



## Route66 (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ameise _
> *
> 
> 40 Km? dass ist mit dem Auto eine halbe Stunde! *


so so, und über ne Autobahn wärens 10 Minuten  

Leider geht die Strecke quer durchs Gelände und nur über die letzten Landstrassen   , da rechne ich eher mit ner Stunde oder noch mehr (und ich bin eh schon immer zügig  unterwegs ) 




> _Original geschrieben von Greasy Pete _
> * Kettenstrebe ist Nadelgelagert! *


na das hört sich doch mal fein an   

noch ein paar Fragen:
Was ist der Sattelstützendurchmesser und der Sattelrohr-Aussendurchmesser für die Sattelklemme ?

und wie hoch liegt ca. das Tretlager ??

Thx  


So long


----------



## Spessart-Biker (8. Dezember 2003)

mahlzeit - wenn du bis heute abend warten kannst, kann ich 
es dir verraten - vielleicht willste auch noch mehr wissen,
dann schreib es gleich dazu


----------



## Stue (8. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

unbedingt Fotos posten, sobald Du Deinen Rahmen hast - und dann nochmal, wenn Du das Bike aufgebaut hast. Gerne auch Zwischenstände per Fotomaterial dokumentieren und hier posten...  

Will auch so ein geiles Bike...


HABEN WILL


----------



## Spessart-Biker (8. Dezember 2003)

warte noch auf den rahmen und leider dauert es mit der fox
gabel - kacke auch - ansonsten liegt bis auf das lagerfett
alles zum einbau parat...


----------



## Stue (8. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du alles schnellstmöglich bekommst. Ist ja auch nicht uneingennützig von mir gemeint. Schließlich haben wir dann bald einen weiteren, authentischen Erfahrungsbericht über das Fusion Raid und sein Fahrverhalten. Bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Meinung... 

Muss unbedingt nächste Woche oder diesen Samstag mal 'ne Probefahrt organisieren. Hab' halt nur gerade nicht die Zeit, nach Dortmund zu fahren (wäre von mir aus gesehen der nächste Händler)...


----------



## Greasy Pete (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Route66 _
> *
> noch ein paar Fragen:
> Was ist der Sattelstützendurchmesser und der Sattelrohr-Aussendurchmesser für die Sattelklemme ?
> ...



1.=27,2mm
2.=Zu faul in den Keller zu gehen Sollte nach Adam Riese dann aber 32,5 sein....
3.=ca 33 bei mir (2,1)

Gruß Greasy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (8. Dezember 2003)

habe jetzt mal zum Verständniss das kritische Detail fotografiert.
Stört mich nicht wirklich, aber im Falle eines Sturzes (Obwohl da alles Kaputt gehen kann...)kann es zu einer Beschädigung führen. Ich klebe mir da ein kleines Stück Gummi ans Unterrohr. In der 45 Grad verdrehten Position des Knopfes passt es übrigens durch


----------



## Greasy Pete (8. Dezember 2003)

Im Fotoalbum gibt es das dann in Groß !

Gruß Greasy


----------



## Spessart-Biker (8. Dezember 2003)

schick - greasy 

am freitag mit viel glück bekomm ich den rahmen 
die edelparts warten schon -bike wird teurer und teurer


----------



## Stue (9. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

musste auf jeden Fall mal Deinen Eindruck vom Fahrverhalten gegenüber dem Specialized Enduro posten. Was für ein Enduro-Jahrgang haste denn?


----------



## joerghag (9. Dezember 2003)

... der rahmen ist da!!!!
ich habe keine ahnung wie mein händler das gemacht hat, aber er ist da.
zum thema fox-gabel. in den s-rahmen paßt sie fox vanilla rl auch mit dem aros steuersatz noch nicht. mit einer weiteren unteren (glattgefeilten) lagerschale (ca1,5mm) unter der acrosschale paßt es aber. beim m-rahmen müßte es auch ohne weitere unterlegung passen. der rahmen macht einen sehr ordentlich verarbeiteten eindruck. bastel ihn gerade zusammen und werde wohl am wochenende eine ausgiebige testrunde drehen.

[email protected] Pete
so in etwa sieht das bei mir mit der gabelbrüche jetzt nach der unterlegung und mit acros auch aus. ist aber auch klar, bei deinem l-rahmen ist der winkel des unterrohrs flacher als bei einem m- oder s-rahmen. werde mal ein bild machen und hier einspielen.

gruß joerg


----------



## Greasy Pete (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joerghag _
> [B werde mal ein bild machen und hier einspielen.
> 
> [/B]



Hi Jörg,

ja Glückwunsch erstma.

Freu mich auf die Bilder.
Wie gross bist du denn, weil du ein S genommen hast?

Gruß Greasy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spessart-Biker (9. Dezember 2003)

das ging aber fix - s rahmen - bist du so klein

das mit der extra "unterlegscheibe" ist natürlich nicht so dolle - 
ich hoffe das hält - mal sehen wie es bei mir gelöst wurde bzw.
noch wird. 

@stue
ich bin das raid schon probegefahren - schweres gelände war da allerdings nicht dabei. der unterschied zum fsr baujahr 99 ist
so groß, dass es nicht viel sinn hat hier etwas vergleichen zu wollen. da ich vielfahrer und tourenfetischist bin (bis jetzt knapp 270 stunden 2003 im sattel), brauche ich ein bike, was so ziemlich jedem gelände gewachsen ist, hohen komfort bietet und letztendlich effektive federungsarbeit leistet. dazu zählt für mich auch sehr stark das zusammenspiel zwischen gabel und hinterbau. nichts wirkt nervöser als ein nicht passendes federungssetup am bike - arghh - ich glaube im raid das bike für micht gefunden zu haben. natürlich kommt ein ausgieber fahrbericht incl. der dann zu tage geförderten schwächen  - dauert halt noch ein bisserl

als schlechtere alternative zum raid, hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich für das neue stumpjumper entschieden, wobei mir die nicht einstellbarkeit des propedal-systems nicht gefällt. wenn dir das setup nicht gefällt, kannste nix dran ändern.


----------



## Greasy Pete (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joerghag _
> *...
> zum thema fox-gabel. in den s-rahmen paßt sie fox vanilla rl auch mit dem aros steuersatz noch nicht. mit einer weiteren unteren (glattgefeilten) lagerschale (ca1,5mm) unter der acrosschale paßt es aber. beim m-rahmen müßte es auch ohne weitere unterlegung passen. *



Weisste was, wenn Du einmal mit der Kiste gefahren bist, interessiert Dich dieses Detail nur noch geringfügig, dann sagst Du nur noch: "Geil,Geil,Geil!"   (oder so etwa...)

Gruß Greasy

..der Bilder sehen will !!


----------



## Spessart-Biker (9. Dezember 2003)

BILDER wo gibts die - her damit - lechtzzzz


----------



## joerghag (10. Dezember 2003)

bin 1,74 groß/klein.
könnte also theoretisch auch den m-rahmen fahren, dann passen aber gerade mal 2finger zwischen die juwelen und das oberrohr. ab 20% gefälle tut das ganz schön weh. fahre hauptsächlich das, was man bis vor ein paar jahren freeride nannte; also alles was steil und technisch anspruchsvoll ist, nur halt keine hohen sprünge und drops. mit dem s-rahmen habe ich halt 1 hand bewegungsfreiheit. die ersten bilder kommen heute abend.
gruß joerg
p.s.: was mir jetzt schon sehr positiv aufgefallen ist, bei richtiger luftdruckeinstelung kann man das heck fallen lassen und es springt nicht wieder hoch, das kenne ich bisher nur von rahmen mit gut eingestellten stahl/titanfederelementen.


----------



## Stue (10. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

bin gestern mal in Dortmund bei besagtem Händler gewesen und habe das Raid auf eine kurze Runde über den Hof sowie Straße rauf und runter ausgeführt.

Meine Eindrücke (wie gesagt, war ja nur 'ne kurze Asphalt-Einlage):

Das im Ladengeschäft verfügbare Raid in Größe M passt mir vom Rahmen her. Es war eine Fox Terra Logic 100 mm-Gabel verbaut. War ein komisches Gefühl, mit dieser Gabel zu fahren, das sie ja wie beim Specialized Brain-Dämpfer im Epic und S-Works Enduro, nur bei einem Initialschlag von unten das Ventil öfnet und danach sofort wieder schließt. Die Gabel war somit auf Asphalt bocksteif, was ja eigentlich o.k. war. So konnte ich mich dann vollends auf den Hinterbau konzentrieren.

Beim draufsetzen fiel mir erst mal auf, dass der Syntace VRO Ecco-Lenker für mich nicht passt. Er ist so nach unten gezogen - komisches Fahrgefühl. Da lobe ich doch meinen VRO mit Vector Lowrider-Lenker - naja. Beim pedallieren merkte ich, dass die Sitzstreben hinten ganz schön nach außen bauen und man mit der Verse ab und zu daran schleift. Ist wohl nicht mehr der Fall, wenn man mit ordentlichen Klickpedalen eingeklickt unterwegs ist.

Die Federung arbeitet im unrunden Wiegetritt minimal. Aber ein Aufschaukeln im Vergleich zu meinem Red Bull-Eingelenker trat nicht auf. Das Fahrwerk war super ruhig. Wann man einen schwereren Gang einlegt und einigermaßen rund tritt, rührt sich überhaupt nichts, aber wie gesagt, selbst bei wildem unrundem Wiegetrittpedallieren war das Fahrwerk sehr ruhig. Im Sitzen war ebenfalls angenehme Ruhe im Fahrwerk, ich hatte den Eindruck, sehr effizient Pedalkraft in Vortrieb zu verwandeln (Straße berghoch). Der Hinterbau scheint auch vergleichsweise komfortabel für den (für ein Enduro) recht knapp bemessenen Federweg. Hohe Bordsteinkanten mussten bei mir für derartige Tests herhalten.

Die Geometrie des Rahmens habe ich als sehr tourorientiert und daher für mich angenehm empfunden. Das Oberrohr fällt vergleichsweise stark ab (wie bei meinem Red Bull) und erhöht somit die Schrittfreiheit (Überstandshöhe), was gerade beim "Enduro-Fahren" von Vorteil sein dürfte. Der Rahmen sah einwandfrei verarbeitet aus. Die Schweißnähte waren sehr ordentlich und die Lackierung scheint robust. Die Dämpferaufnahme sieht aus, als könne sie einiges wegstecken. Wirkt alles sehr solide. Lediglich die Decals (unter Lack) von Fusion scheinen mir dem edlen Anspruch (siehe Preisniveau, vergleichbar z.B. zu Bergwerk und Rotwild) nicht ganz gerecht zu werden. Hier sollte designtechnisch nachgebessert werden (ist aber rein subjektiv und für mich letztlich bestimmt NICHT kaufentscheidend). Natürlich muss einem der Rahmen auch optisch gefallen. Das tut er, gerade auch in der poliert/schwarzen Optik (obwohl mir das hier im Thread fotografierte blaue auch gefällt!).

Die Frage, die ich mir halt im Augenblick zur Effektivität des Fahrwerks stelle (effizient ist es ja, da es kaum wippt) ist, ob es bei gröberem Gelände bergauf auch die bei einem Fully so vorteilhafte Traktion voll und ganz besitzt. Hat das Fahrwerk genau so viel Traktion wie z.B. ein herkömmlicher Eingelenker oder Viergelenker, oder muss man wegen des "Verhärtens" des Dämpfers (bedingt durch die Kinematik) hier Abstriche in Kauf nehmen? Wisst ihr was ich mit meiner Frage meine?

Letztlich habe ich insgesamt einen sehr positiven Eindruck, würde das Bike aber auf keinen Fall mit einer Fox Terra Logic-Gabel aufbauen. Aus meiner Sicht macht eine Fox Talas RL oder eine Psylo SL bzw. ähnlich verstellbare Gabeln (mit Lockout!) und ohne SPV/Brain an diesem Fahrwerk Sinn. Die Auswahl der Gabel ist sowieso kriegsentscheidend, da sie ja die Stimmigkeit des Fahrwerks ausmacht und mindestens 60-70 % des Fahrgefühls (wenn nicht mehr) von der Gabel beim Mountainbiken bestimmt sind.

Tja, um mal einen Vergleich zu ziehen, bin ich das Scott Genius MC probegefahren (gleich im Anschluss an das Raid). Konnte mich nicht überzeugen. In der Soft-Einstellung des Dämpfers war das Fahrwerk um Längen nicht so komfortabel (trotz 120 mm Federweg) wie das Raid! Geometrie hat mir zwar gut gepasst, aber das Scott wäre nicht mein Bike!

Für mich stehen neben dem Raid foltende Alternativen noch zum Testen aus:

Bergewerk Faunus Endurance
Specialized Enduro
Santa Cruz Blur

Ohjeh, ist ja 'ne Menge Text geworden. Hoffe, ich habe euch nicht zu sehr damit genervt...


----------



## Route66 (10. Dezember 2003)

Na das hört sich ja mal wieder vielversprechend an  

Könnte man sich in dem Bike auch ne MZ MX Pro Eta 120mm oder ne Z1 Fr SL mit 130mm vorstellen ?
Für was für ne Gabel-Einbauhöhe ist denn das Raid ausgelegt ?

So long


----------



## Spessart-Biker (10. Dezember 2003)

warum sollte die kinematik des float-link systems, wie es fusion wohl nennt im uphill nachteilig sein? ich denke das gegenteil ist der fall. warum verhärtet der dämpfer 

das system hat nun mal die eigenschaft recht sensibel anzusprechen aber auch trotzdem antriebsneutral zu sein. 

beispiel: wenn ich mit dem epic einen teilweise grob geschotterten alpenweg hochfahre, wippt zwar nix am hinterbau, allerdings hab ich ab und an den eindruck ins leere zu treten. es kommt für bruchteile von sekunden immer mal zu einem freien hinterrad ohne bodenkontakt. manchmal kommt es sogar durch das dann schlagartigere aufsetzen des epic-hinterrades zu einem kurzen durchdrehen des hinterrades. der traktionsverlust ist spürbar. sicherlich sind das nur nuancen, aber wir haben das epic in den bergen dieses jahr ausgiebig getestet und diesen eindruck hatten zumindest drei fahrer. je besser der untergrund umso mehr kann es punkten. hier setzen sich klar die hardtail eigenschaften durch. der braindämpfer macht in dieser zeit noch nicht auf - die inititalenergie ist zu gering. beim fsr z.b. hatte ich nicht dieses gefühl gehabt, hier geht allerdings einige energie durch den wippenden hinterbau verloren, was mich mittlerweile ziemlich nervt. wiegetritt kann man komplett vergessen, fahr ich nur, wenn ich mal meinen rücken durchstrecken will oder meine muskeln mal eine andere grundhaltung angedeihen lassen will.

und noch was zum epic - das system macht bei aktivem dämpfer und keinen weiteren schlägen nach ca. 1 bis 1 1/2 sekunden wieder zu. in dieser zeit bzw. während offenem dämpfer neigt sogar ein epic zum wippen, zwar deutlich weniger, da der dämpfer von natur aus auch eher hart eingestellt ist, aber diesen effekt konnte man durchaus öfters erkennen. aber ähnliches widerfährt allen eher zum wippen neigenden systemen. auf schnellen teilweise verwurzelten singletrails,  wo durchgetreten wird, kann man das recht gut testen. 

beim santa cruz blur (kostet ja auch einiges) wippts sehr wenig bis garnicht - allerdings spürste deutlich den pedalrückschlag, wenn du mal einen holprigen anstieg hochfährst. von den besitzern wird das meist als nicht unangenehm beschrieben -  ich fand es lästig.

bergwerk faunus bin ich noch nicht gefahren

specialized enduro 2004 - auch noch nicht gefahren


----------



## Stue (10. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

das beruhigt mich ja, dass Du es nicht nachvollziehen kannst, dass das Fusion beim Berghochfahren Traktion verlieren könnte. Bin nur drauf gekommen, weil dieser Verkäufer des Dortmunder Fusion-Händlers das Raid im Vergleich zum Scott Genius diesbezüglich schlecht gemacht hat (vielleicht gibt's bei Scott Bikes bessere Händlermargen; sah aus, als wäre es eine ihrer Hauptmarken). Ich hab ihm natürlich nicht geglaubt, weil er es schlecht begründen konnte. Wollte nur noch mal mit meiner Frage auf Nummer "Sicher" gehen.

Denke auch, dass es ja gerade der Vorteil des Fusion Raid ist, jederzeit ein feines Ansprechverhalten zur Verfügung zu stellen. Gegenüber dem "Brain"-System muss halt nicht erst ein Initialschlag den Ölfuss ermöglichen. Von SPV-Dämpfern sagt man ja, dass der große Ölfluss auch erst bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten über ruppiges Terrain ausgelöst wird. Beim langsamen Bergaufpedallieren, der Dämpfer also nicht so fein anspricht wie z.B. mein derzeitig genutzter DT Swiss.

Das reizt mich eben am Fusion, dass wegen der ausgeklügelten Kinematik auf einen etablierten (standfesten!) Dämpfer wie den DT Swiss zurückgegriffen werden kann.

Tja, aber ehrlich gesagt ist das alles graue Theorie. Werde mich wohl erst nach ausgiebigem Probefahren - auch meiner anderen genannten Alternativen - entscheiden. Habe ja noch bis März Zeit...


----------



## Greasy Pete (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von joerghag _
> *bin 1,74 groß/klein.
> könnte also theoretisch auch den m-rahmen fahren, dann passen aber gerade mal 2finger zwischen die juwelen und das oberrohr. ab 20% gefälle tut das ganz schön weh. fahre hauptsächlich das, was man bis vor ein paar jahren freeride nannte;  *



Sowas fahre ich auch liebsten. Aber mal ehrlich: Wie wichtig ist Überstandshöhe beim fahren? Wenn man an Steilstufen absteigt, sollte mann doch NIEMALS vor den Sattel gehen. Führt immer zum Sturz. Ich berühre auch fast das Oberrohr, das lässt sich bei Fullies, besonderst mit soviel Federweg, oft nicht anders lösen. Im Stand, durch die ausgefahrerne Federung und das somit erhöhte Tretlager, bleibt einfach nicht mehr viel übrig. Alternativ müssten die Hersteller wie z.B. beim Epic sehr stark abfallende Oberrohre und einen grossen Sattelrohr-Überstand verbauen. Gefällt mir aber optisch überhaupt nicht (Der XL Epic Rahmen=würg). Deswegen ist für mich Oberrohrlänge das ausschlaggebende Kriterium, nicht die Überstandshöhe. Natürlich sollte man immer noch etwas Luft im Schritt haben.....Wenn ich draufsitze stimmt das Rad dann aber Geometriemässig absolut. Ich finde mit einem langen Oberrohr und kurzem Vorbau fühlt man sich Bergab sehr sicher .

Naja,

Bergauf übrigens habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Raid subjektiv sehr gut klettert. Fühlt sich an als ob man auf einer Zahnradbahn bergauf fährt.   Top Traktion


Gruß Peter


----------



## joerghag (10. Dezember 2003)

hi leute,
wie versprochen das erste bild von meinem neuen. ist noch nicht ganz fertig. die sattelstütze ist nur zum test drin (wird eine raceface xy0) und die bremsgriffe werden noch gegen silber-schwarze getauscht. bei dem dortmunder händler habe ich den rahmen gekauft....... sein vorführbike ist aber grottenschlecht eingestellt und zusammengestellt. viel zu hart, gabel ätzend und lenker zu stark gekröpft. nach einer testfahrt mit meinem kann ich nur sagen !!! genial !!! und nicht zu vergleichen mit dem testrad aus do; und das war schon nicht schlecht...............
gruß joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joerghag (10. Dezember 2003)

[email protected] Pete
im prinzip hast du recht...........
nur erzähl das mal meinem fahrgefühl ;o)
fahre seit 17! jahren mtb. das waren inkl. raid 7 mtbs.
jedesmal, wenn ich einen rahmen in der "richtigen" größe, also
ca. 18' gekauft habe kam ich damit nur schlecht zurecht. die letzten 3 rahmen waren alle so klein wie das raid. du hast natürlich recht, bergab sollte man nicht zum lenker hin, aber manchmal haut es einen doch rein. nehme die etwas schlechtere laufruhe für meine familienplanung und mehr wendigkeit hin.
gruß joerg


----------



## sporty (10. Dezember 2003)

Sieht ja krass aus mit der langen Sattelstütze.
Wie lang steckt die denn noch im Sitzrohr ?

Was für ein Gesamtgewicht hast Du  jetzt?

Gefällt mir aber echt gut, das Fusion   werde es wohl auch mal probefahren demnächst.Konntest Du beim Preis noch ein wenig verhandeln?

Viele Fragen...

Gruss sporty


----------



## joerghag (11. Dezember 2003)

[email protected]
die stütze ist 27cm raus. sieht mit dieser stütze aber krasser aus als es ist, da sie auch im kopf schwarz ist. mit der raceface sieht es wieder etwas normaler aus. die steckt dann noch 13 cm im rahmen, also no problem.
das rad wiegt jetzt genau 13kg. ich denke das ist ein anständiger wert für ein enduro mit stahlfedergabel (fox vanilla rl); 2.3er reifen und tatzenpedalen. ach ja ein ust-reifen ist hinten auch noch drauf, der wiegt, auch wenn es in tests anders geschrieben steht, 100g mehr als der gleiche reifen mit polyuretan-/oder latexschlauch.
gruß joerg


ach ja, der preis. ja es ist was möglich. was genau kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. habe im zugesagt keine preise rauszugeben und ich stehe zu meinem wort. er macht aber generell faire preise, also frag ihn einfach.


----------



## Greasy Pete (11. Dezember 2003)

Sehr schön, silber/schwarz ist auch nett.

Wegen der Grösse: wenn Du damit klar kommst passt das natürlich . Vielleicht hätten wir beide ein M nehmen sollen  

Ich mag halt etwas grössere Rahmen, Du etwas kleinere...

Erzähl mal, wie Du am Wochenende damit gefahren bist. Kannst Du noch Detailbilder machen?

Gruß greasy


----------



## Stue (11. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

man-o-man, sieht ja super aus, Dein Bike! Vielleicht machste ja noch 'n paar mehr Bilder und stellst sie in Deine Gallerie (da kann man auch größere Bilder einstellen).  

Das Bike war wirklich nicht besonders aufgebaut bei dem Dortmunder Händler, aber vom Fahrwerk bin ich doch sehr überzeugt. Teste in den nächsten Wochen jetzt mal gegen Bergwerk und entscheide mich dann.


----------



## weltraumheizer (11. Dezember 2003)

da muss ich jetzt auch meinen senf dazuschmeissen.

ich hab mir im oktober den fusion floyd rahmen gekauft, dann ziemlich zügig aufgebaut. aufgrund der besch***** witterungsverhältnisse war ich noch nicht in den bergen unterwegs, aber eines kann ich sagen: in den singletrails geht das teil ab, dass es einen fast aus den sattel hebt. 
oberaffengeil das ding. teuer, aber oberaffengeil.




greets,
rjk (48x11)


----------



## Spessart-Biker (11. Dezember 2003)

während ich auf den rahmen und die gabel warte, hab ich heute mal beschlossen den dt laufradsatz zu komplettieren - black jack - michellin latexschläuchle - ritchey felgenband - xt-kassette und louise 2004 scheiben - warten kann so gemein sein


----------



## joerghag (12. Dezember 2003)

habe mal ein foto von meinem votec m6 und meinem hardtail in die gallerie eingestellt. ein paar bilder vom raid kommen noch am wochenende.

gruß joerg

p.s.: wenn jemand interesse am votec hat?
ist hier aber wohl der falsche treat ;o)


----------



## weltraumheizer (12. Dezember 2003)

mein neuestes schatzi.
     

das vorderrad ist noch vom alten bike.
wird durch ne 717er ceramic mit schwarzen speichen und schwarzen nippeln ersetzt. 
statt des vertical pro werden wahrscheinlich michelin comp s light draufkommen....mal sehen.

greets
rjk (48x11)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbyte (14. Dezember 2003)

Ein sehr schönes Schatzi, Glückwunsch. In Kürze (hoffentlich)  steht ein ähnliches bei mir. Da ich mich noch nicht für eine Gabel entschieden habe, meine Fragen an Dich:

- hast Du eine 80mm-Skareb? Welches Modell?
- wie harmoniert das mit dem Hinterbau? Der hat ja in der soft-Einstellung 92mm Federweg.
- wie ist das Fahrwerk in der 60mm-Einstellung?

TIA


----------



## weltraumheizer (14. Dezember 2003)

yo!

die gabel is ne 2004er skareb super mit 100mm! hab lange herumüberlegt,
ob ich die 80er oder eben die100er nehmen soll, warum ich dann aber
doch die 100er genommen habe, weiss ich selber nicht genau.
eine entscheidung musste getroffen werden... 

beim hinterbau lässt sich nix verstellen. ich denke, das war ursprünglich so geplant, wurde dann aber ohne verstellung produziert.

also ich bin mit dem fahrverhalten höchst zufrieden, obwohl ich das fahrwerk
nur erst mal grob nach gefühl eingestellt habe. im frühjahr mache ich mich ans feintuning.
das heck wippt im wiegetritt in der tat fast gar nicht. mit aller gewalt kann man ein wippen natürlich erzwingen, aber so affig tritt eh kein mensch.
es mag sein, dass einer 80er skareb ein bissl besser harmoniert, aber 
wenn man sich gleich mit der 100er abfindet und nix anderes kennt, gewöhnt man sich eh dran. quirlig isses mit der 100er auch!
es kommt sowieso auf den fahrer an.

eines noch: trotz der grobjustage des fahrwerks kan ich schon jetzt sagen: singletrails sind mit dem floyd a wahnsinn. das beschleunigt   aus den ecken aus, dass man mit dem nexten eck schon mal probleme kriegt...


----------



## joerghag (14. Dezember 2003)

hi,
ein fahrbericht kommt leider noch nicht....... hat das ganze wochenende über wie aus eimern geschüttet.
habe aber ein paar neue bilder in die gallery gestellt.


[email protected] Pete
mit welchem druck fährst du den dt? habe ihn bei 3,5cm sag
auf 125psi. wiege selbst 78kg.


----------



## Greasy Pete (18. Dezember 2003)

This is still Darmstadt


----------



## Spessart-Biker (18. Dezember 2003)

Morgen früh bekomm ich meinen Rahmen  - endlich...


----------



## Spessart-Biker (19. Dezember 2003)

... so, rahmen heute mit der serienendnummer 57 abgeholt -
bodo probst hat mir noch ein paar einbautipps gegeben -
kauft euch auf keinen fall den neuen e-type plattenumwerfer 
2004 dazu - paßt nicht!!

der neue halbintegriete steuersatz ist von acros steht allerdings 
maniac drauf und heißt dort insignia und wird wohl von fusion
jetzt mit vertrieben unter einem neuen namen.

so - geh jetzt mein rahmen streicheln. gabel kommt wohl am
dienstag - schwitz - langsam wirds knapp mit weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (19. Dezember 2003)

Sehr schön. Mach doch mal das, was ich vergessen habe: Ein paar Detailfotos (bes. von den Stellen die man später nicht mehr sieht!)

Wird sicher ein schönes Fahrrad !!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Spessart-Biker (19. Dezember 2003)

okidoki - hab eh die kamera griffbereit - übrigens sieht dieses matte klarlack wahnsinnig geil bei tageslicht aus - edel,edel, 
auf dem foto wirkt das nicht so...

peter - hab dich gerade beim jörg verpaßt, schade kurzes 
hallo wäre bestimmt nett gewesen


----------



## Stue (19. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

Glückwunsch. Da haste ihn ja endlich. Drücke Dir mit der Gabel feste die Daumen, damits ein entspanntes Weihnachtsfest für Dich (und Deine Angehörigen ) wird...

Am besten Du postest mal einige Bilder. Tip: In Deine Gallerie (musste noch anlegen) kannste auch Bilder mit höherer Auflösung einstellen.

Gefällt mir sehr gut das Raid, bin auf Deinen Aufbau und natürlich Deine Fahreindrück mit Deinem eigenen (!) Bike mehr als gespannt.


----------



## Spessart-Biker (19. Dezember 2003)

ohne bild - mittlerweile wurden die beiden oberen gelenkschrauben oberhalb des dämpfers schwarz elloxiert - bei greasy sind sie noch glänzend. 

oben links - auch die gussets bleiben jetzt so - in den vorgängerversionen gabs hier diverse variationen. der neue steuersatz schafft jetzt genügend platz für die fox-gabeln um unten durchdrehen zu können. 

oben rechts - etwas unscharf, schraubenloch für e-type umwerfer

unten - links - sitzrohr - sattelklemmung exakt 31,8 mm

unten links - das kurbelgehäuse wurde nochmals ganz leicht plangefräst  

auch ohne bild - das schaltauge wurde wunderbar eingepaßt
alle schweißnähte machen einen sehr guten eindruck - made in 
germany darf hier ruhig draufstehen - so - genug werbung

auf der küchenwaage wiegt er 2.820/40 Gramm - genauer bekomm ich es nicht hin - nanu - jetzt fehlt die grafik


----------



## Spessart-Biker (19. Dezember 2003)

bild


----------



## Greasy Pete (20. Dezember 2003)

...aber nicht dass Ihr mich noch für einen aus dem DDD-Forum haltet 

 Jetzt mal im "Bergabmodus" !
Bahh, war das heute ein trüber, kalter Tag im Wald (Aber ich habe Urlaub, und das muss man nutzen!).

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Greasy Pete (21. Dezember 2003)

So sieht das aus wenn ich auf dem Rad bergab fahre .
(Gestelltes)-Foto extra heute von einem Freund knipsen lassen, damit Ihr mich auch mal sehen könnt . Ich bin übrigens 182 gross.War ein super Tag im Wald, nur etwas windig. 

Gruß Greasy

PS: Ich hätte die Gabel vor dem Downhill mal wieder auf 125mm ausfahren sollen Idiot, ich.


----------



## Spessart-Biker (21. Dezember 2003)

wie - da fährt jemand mit schuhheizung


----------



## Greasy Pete (21. Dezember 2003)

Etwas Off-Topic, aber ....



> _Original geschrieben von Spessart-Biker _
> *wie - da fährt jemand mit schuhheizung *



... bin erwischt worden. Das ist schon hart wenn man auf die 40 zugeht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da ich schon seit Jahren unter kalten Füssen beim Biken leide (Und ich habe schon alles ausprobiert) habe ich mir die Heizsohlen von Hottronic zugelegt. Wollte die heute mal ausprobieren, und mir sind auf Stufe 2 von 4 schon fast die Socken abgefackelt  

Gruß Greasy


----------



## joerghag (22. Dezember 2003)

hi,
bin heute endlich zu meinem ersten lang ersehnten testride gekommen. das wetter war zwar zum abgewöhnen, aber egal.
sind heute unsere 30 km standartrunde mit 650 höhenmetern gefahren. 
der einstieg ist ein schmaler ziemlich verblockter singeltrail mit teils extremen steigungen. schon hier macht das raid einen irren spaß. das raid schluckt so gut wie alles an wurzeln und steinen was so im weg liegt. dabei bleibt es immer extrem ruhig. an den extremen steilstücken fällt besonders der wippfreie hinterbau auf. das raid knickt nicht wie ein eingelenker hinten weg, so das die steigfähigkeit (im vergleich zum votec m6) deutlich besser ist.
nächste testetappe ist ein schneller downhill auf schotter, auch hier ist das raid in seinem element. trotz meiner kleinen rahmengröße bleibt es super ruhig, schiebt nicht über das vorderrad und schluckt bodenwellen als ob man auf asphalt fährt.
danach geht es in eine extrem steile und verblockte abfahrt. heute durch den dauerregen auch noch extrem glatt. auch hier wieder super. gut zu kontrollieren und durch die steifigkeit super zu dirigieren. danach eine lange steile schotterauffahrt. gabel blockiert und ab dafür. der hinterbau wippt fast garnicht. man sieht zwar ein leichtes wippen spürt es aber nicht. weiter bergauf durch einen ausgewaschenen hohlweg mit vielen wurzeln und felsstücken. auch hier ist das fahrwerk klasse. es schluck einfach alles, wippt nicht und hat massig traktion. endlich ein technisch anspruchsvoller downhill, bei dem wetter echt schon krittisch, mit dem raid kein problem.......  das ding liegt absolut super, so schnell bin ich hier selbst bei gutem wetter mit meinem votec kaum gewesen. dann ein kurzer steilanstieg im wiegetritt, das einzige was hier stört ist die fox-vanilla, aber auch nicht so schlimm wie früher, da sich das rad nicht mehr aufschaukelt.
usw., usw., usw.,...................
fazit:
ich bin ja schon einige fullys gefahren, aber das raid ist einfach unglaublich. selbst hardtailfetischisten könne bei diesem fully eigentlich nichts mehr zu meckern finden. es ist definitiv ein absolut geniales endurobike, bei dem die 120mm federweg so gut funktionieren, das es mehr absolut nicht braucht. kommentare meiner mitstreiter:
(gt lts) boa ist das geil......
(super v3000) ich glaub ich brauch ein neues rad.
gruß joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spessart-Biker (22. Dezember 2003)

schöner bericht - ich hoffe auf ähnliche kommentare eines mit-
fahrers von mir - der braucht auch was neues - fährt noch ein
altes centurion aus 99 -

mein raid wächst stückchen für stückchen und ich sag nur
1. oder 2. weihnachtsfeiertag und das ding steht endlich
bei mir im hof abfahrbereit - 

@greasy - tja  - bei den temperaturen bekomm ich nach ca.
1 stunde auch die kälte über die cleats in meinen winterschuh
gezogen - dann wünsch ich mir ab und an auch so eine heizung


----------



## Greasy Pete (22. Dezember 2003)

@joerg: Deine Beschreibung kommt mir so verdammt bekannt vor... Freut mich, dass Du so Begeistert von dem Ra(i)d bist.

Wegen dem Dämpferschutz:

Spessartbiker habe ich ja auch einen versprochen. Habe zwar Urlaub, muss aber nochmal heute in die Firma. Ich schaue mal bei uns im Keller, wir haben da ein paar zerdellte, alte Schutzbleche rumliegen, da sind noch so einige SKS-Spoiler drann zum auszuschlachten. Hole die alle mal mit Heim, und kann gegen eine Porto/Verpackungserstattung gerne was versenden.

Hier mal ein Detail-Foto, meines noch nie geputzten Fahrrades nach ca 10 Fahrten im schlammigen Herbstwetter. Sieht wirklich wie dafür geschaffen aus, der Dreck fliegt von Oben genau auf das Gummiteil


----------



## Spessart-Biker (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Greasy

schick mir einfach PM mit Kontodaten und ich mach den Rest


----------



## Stue (22. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

cooler Fahrbericht. Scheinst ja mit dem Raid eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen zu haben. Hm, jetzt komme ich echt ins Überlegen... Halte euch über meine Entscheidung auf dem Laufenden. Wird eh noch 'ne Weile dauern, da ich erst im Februar ein Bike aufbaue (ist trotzdem nicht mehr sooo lange hin ).


----------



## joerghag (23. Dezember 2003)

jaaaaa.......
das raid ist vom fahren her wirklich absolut klasse.
ein paar kleinigkeiten sind aber trotzdem noch verbesserungswürdig..... ist das schaltauge bei euch eigentlich auch aus alu? scheint mir sehr weich zu sein. da die schaltung noch nicht perfekt lief, das schaltauge war nicht genau ausgerichtet, habe ich es neu ausgerichtet und festgestellt, das es sehr weich ist, es lässt sich mit einem in das schaltwerk eingesteckten imbusschlüssel leicht biegen. hoffentlich gibt es damit auf dauer keine probleme. möglicherweise baut fusion ja auch mal ein nachrüstbares aus stahl. die lackierung am hinterbau ist sehr dünn. habe mit meiner verse gleich nach den ersten 30km den lack durchgeschliffen. beim votec und cannondale hat das mehere tausend km gebraucht. ok, ist kein großes problem, kommt steinschlagschutzfolie aus dem kfz-zubehör drauf.
was ist eigentlich mit den e-type-umwerfern. angeblich passen die 2004er modelle nicht!? sollte man sich noch ein 2003er modell auf halde legen? was meint ihr?
gruß joerg
p.s.:
-------------  @Greasy Pete
hätte ggf. auch interesse an dem schutzblechteil, ein ganzes schutzblech nur für das endstück wäre doch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Kalkproduzent (23. Dezember 2003)

Warum passen die e-type umwerfer nicht?
Auf der Website von fusion stehen bei den Austattungslisten überall e-type Umwerfer. Heißt das, dass die bikes immer noch mit 2003er parts ausgeliefert werden?

Habt ihr eigentlich Preisnachlässe bekommen? Mehr oder weniger als 10%?
Danke,
Andreas


----------



## weltraumheizer (23. Dezember 2003)

also ich habe einen 2002er xtr umwerfer (fd-m952e) montiert. der hat beim floyd erst auch nicht gepasst, aber nach genauerer inspektion des problems habe ich bemerkt, dass es am profil der befestigungsplatte (angeblich carbon, is aber aus kurzglasfaser verstärktem polyamid---glaubt mir, ich bin kunststofftechniker) liegt. einfach ein bisschen herumgefeilt. sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat luft!

zur sicherheit habe ich aber bei bikediscount.com gleich noch 2 bestellt...  
aber nur weil die noch ein 48er blatt schalten. und weil sie nur 59 euro kosten. (geht im gesamtpreis von einem fusion unter...  )


----------



## redbyte (23. Dezember 2003)

grrrr - jetzt habe ich nach der positiven Probefahrt Ende Nov. ein Floyd beim nächstgelegenen Fusion-Händler bestellt (siehe mein Posting weiter oben). Der Rahmen sollte in der ersten Dez. Woche kommen.

Nach zweimaliger Vertröstung ist der Rahmen jetzt immer noch nicht da und mein Händler ruft nicht wie vereinbart zurück, reagiert nicht aufs Fax usw..   

Ich wollte das Ding in meinem Weihnachtsurlaub montieren und jetzt so ein Unfug. Ich werde den Auftrag stornieren und mir ein RCC 1.0 oder ein NRS holen, da habe ich den Rahmen schon beim Händler gesehen...

Tschüß Fusion


----------



## Stue (23. Dezember 2003)

> habe mit meiner verse gleich nach den ersten 30km den lack durchgeschliffen. beim votec und cannondale hat das mehere tausend km gebraucht. ok, ist kein großes problem, kommt steinschlagschutzfolie aus dem kfz-zubehör drauf.



[email protected],

hatte bei der Probefahrt doch das Gefühl, dass die Hinterbaustreben stark nach außen bauen (liegt wohl eher nicht an der Lackierung). Hatte das ja in meinem kurzen Probefahrtbericht in diesem Thread bereits gepostet. Und jetzt dieses Resultat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spessart-Biker (25. Dezember 2003)

so - mein eigenaufbau vom raid ist fertig - 
wiegt mit hac4, lenkerhörnchen und trinkflaschenhalter
insgesamt 12,4 kg

bin auch schon eine knappe stunde testgefahren - war wirklich
extrem geil - mein bisher bestes fully was ich bisher gefahren bin.

einen ausführlichen testbericht meinerseits schreib ich noch, die
familiären verpflichtungen rufen mich 

aber hier mal zum trösten...


----------



## Greasy Pete (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spessart-Biker _
> *
> 
> bin auch schon eine knappe stunde testgefahren - war wirklich
> ...



Ja wie geil ist denn das bitte schön?   
Glückwunsch !!
Ist das Deine Sattelposition oder wurde das Bild vor der ersten Probefahrt gemacht ?

Gruß Greasy


----------



## joerghag (26. Dezember 2003)

[email protected]
nee... der hinterbau ist auch nicht breiter als der beim votec oder
cannondale sv3000. er ist aber auch nicht schmaler. das mit dem lack liegt wohl eher an meinen füßen. irgrndwie stehen meine versen etwas nach innen. beim votec und cannondale bin ich auch immer leicht an die kettenstrebe gekommen. aber durch den besseren lack, besonders beim votec, waren da nur feine kratzer zu sehen. 
..... aber egal was ist ein bisschen lack für ein traumhaftes fahrwerk!


[email protected] redbyte 
anstatt eines anderen bikes würde ich eher den händler wechseln. mein rad wurde am donnerstag um 11:00 telefonisch bestellt und war montag mittag da!

gruß joerg


----------



## Spessart-Biker (26. Dezember 2003)

@greasy - die sitzposition ist schmarrn - auf den letzten metern gab gestern die wohl von mir zu locker befestigte klemmung der use sattelstütze mit einem lauten knack nach. im bild war es schon verstellt. hab mein bike heute bezüglich der sitzposition genau eingestellt - sattel mußte noch knappe 2 cm nach vorne - 1,5 cm nach oben - ca. 1 cm im winkel nach unten (hat sich während der fahrt verstellt  und das gefummel bei der use war mir zu aufwendig in der kälte) 

zum setup: die talas hab ich auf die volle höhe ausgefahren - entspricht allerdings ca. 123 mm nach einigen experimenten - 2 mm fehlen - sind wahrscheinlich auf dem transportweg versackt 
ansonsten die federelemente nach den gewichtsangaben lt. hersteller voreingestellt. den sag hab ich auf gute 12 mm am dämpfer eingestellt. 

geplant war eine kurze wintertour durch meine heimischen trails. feld/wald/wiesenwege allerdings mit ca. 2 cm schnee bedeckt und der boden war incl. haufenweiser großer querrillen tiefgefroren - wie man bei uns so schön sagt - steinbockelhart

die neuen louise modell 2004 hab ich drauf - eine exakte montage erfolgt erst nach einigen kilometern.

so - auf´s ra(i)d geschwungen und die ersten paar hundert meter hör ich vorwiegend aufs bike und voller freude stelle ich fest, dass die hintere scheibe auch im wiegetritt und mehr druck schleifrei ist. der antrieb surrt extrem leise vor sich hin - selbst die jungfreulichen hügi-naben haben noch keinen sound - so leise bin ich noch nie unterwegs gewesen. nur die stollenreifen rollen etwas hörbar ab, aber das ist ja ok. es geht gleich 60 meter bei anfänglichen 5-6% steigung auf asphalt in die höhe. vom fahrgefühl sind keine wipptendenzen feststellbar. trotzdem blicke ich ab und an mal auf die obere aluwippe über dem dt-dämpfer - ganz feine bewegungen führt er aus, ca. 1mm, ein wippen kann ich aber definitiv nicht spüren. man hat den eindruck die pedalkraft komplett in vortrieb umzusetzen. ein vergleich mit dem epic würde ich hier nicht scheuen wollen und behaupte mal frech, dass ich mit dem epic hier auch nicht besser oder schlechter den berg hochziehe. ich steigere das tempo deutlich und jetzt verspürt man ein leichtes einsacken des hinterbaus am sattel. aber ehrlich gesagt, dieses tempo kann ich als normalobiker vielleicht 2 minuten durchhalten dann neige ich wahrscheinlich eher zum seitlichen abkippen als das bike - hehe. im flotten hohen druckbereich punktet das epic hier - wobei ich das epic nicht als vollwertiges fully ansehe. im vergleich zum 99 fsr liegen zum raid noch welten, wenn nicht ganze galaxien. 

bin jetzt am waldrand angelangt. hier beginnt ein ca. 500 meter langer singletrail - ein typischer waldtrail, wurzelig, eng und ein paar schicke bodenwellen in schneller folge warten auf mich und als sahnehäubchen zwei schöne absätze von ca. 40-60 cm. gottseidank liegt hier kein schnee - sonst wäre die sturzgefahr zu hoch. es läuft prima um die ecken und man kann dabei noch kräftig gas geben ohne das man angst bekommt am nächsten baum kleben zu bleiben. absolut begeistert bin ich vom federungskomfort und dem wirklich super zusammenspiel zwischen talas und dt dämpfer. keine wurzel kam am lenker oben richtig an. beim epic muß ich mich hier schon richtig am lenker festklammern, damit ich noch um die kurven komme. auch die beiden kleinen sprünge wurden wirklich excellent abgefedert, wenn ich es nicht besser wissen würde, könnte man meinen, man kann im sattel bleiben und runterspringen. kurz darauf gehts jetzt steil einen feldweg direkt am waldrand bergab, ganz leicht weiß gepudert, ich mach vorsichtshalber mal langsam, dabei merke ich deutlich, dass die louise noch überhaupt nicht eingebremst ist und muß kräftig ziehen damit ich überhaupt mein tempo verlangsamen kann. jede menge knallhart gefrorene spurrillen und pferdefußabdrücke, eine tortur für jedes fully. das raid bügelt die dinger wirklich weg, als ob es kleine unebenheiten wären - ist schon wirklich erstaunlich. weiter geht es richtung eines kurzen aber knackigen steilen anstieges, ca 15-16 % allerdings kaum 30 hm. anfänglich fahre ich sehr dezent im sitzen hinauf. die letzten 10 hm schalte ich 2 gänge schwerer und gehe in den wiegetritt über. man merkt als erstes das leichte einwippen der talas (lockout wurde nicht genutzt). der hinterbau wippt jetzt zwar auch deutlicher ist aber noch für mich in einem doch akzeptablen bereich. das oft typische wegtauchen oder  schwammige gefühl dass man hier oftmals am tretlager verspürt z.b. beim fsr, konnte ich in dieser situation nicht feststellen.

zurück geht es auf einem asphaltieren radweg - hier beschleunige ich bis auf tempo (35km/h) und versuche ständig einen blick auf die aluschwinge zu werfen. leichte spürbare wipptendenzen kommen ab tempo 33/34 am hinterbau auf, ein blick zur aluwippe bestätigt die arbeit des dämpfers - geschätze 3-4 mm.  mein 99 fsr sackt auf diesem radweg bei vergleichbar hohem tempo gemessene 12mm!!! ein. tempo 36 hab ich noch geschafft, danach war mir der schneebelag etwas zu heikel und das neue rad sollte die erste testfahrt ohne sturz hinter sich bringen. das leichte einwippen war nicht nervend oder störend. etwa vergleichbar mit dem epic, wenn ich nur 2 bar luft im hinterreifen habe. 

mein erstes resumee: 
sehr agiles bike - absolut singletrailfreudig - gute uphill eigenschaften - der bisher tollste fahrkomfort auf einem fully ohne den druck am pedal zu vermissen. robuster rahmen - nur leichte biegemomente bei starkem druck am kurbellager erkennbar - ist halt alles alu. auf
langen anspruchsvollen touren die e-klasse wahl unter meinen bikes. ein paar variationen am dämpfer mit etwas weniger sag (9-10mm) und anderer zugstufeneinstellung werde ich den kommenden tage mal erproben. an der gabel möchte ich eigentlich nichts verändern, dass setup hat mir gut gefallen. 

negativ: die befestigungsschrauben für den trinkflaschenhalter könnten locker 4 cm tiefer angebracht sein. eine große trinkflasche läßt sich nur mit dem optimalen halter vernünftig unter das oberrohr packen - mein specialized-halter wandert in mein teilelager zurück und werde mir ein anderen besorgen.
die pulverbeschichtung ist an zwei kleinen stellen abgeplatzt, wo die clipps für die bowdenzüge hineingepreßt werden - ist zwar kaum zu sehen aber trotzdem etwas ärgerlich. das einpressen des steuersatzes ist mit dem neuen steuersatz von acros nicht ohne - wer hier mit selbstgebautem werkzeug herangeht kann so seine probleme bekommen - sehr viel druck erforderlich. ansonsten sitzt das ding bei mir quasi spielfrei und leichtgängig. hab jetzt ca. 1,5 mm abstand zwischen unterrohr und lockout knopf. die angesprochene breite bauweise des hinterbaus im letzten drittel der schwinge ist für mich ok - ich habe mit meinem breitesten sommerschuh noch ca. 1,5 cm platz - bei schuhgröße 41 - am 99 fsr ist der abstand auch nicht größer.

so - genug geschrieben - wenn es das wetter zuletzt große tour am samstag nachmittag - geplant sind 40 km in der gruppe - biketausch mit epic und centurionfahrer wurde schon angekündigt - oh - mein armes bike - muß ich wohl die dämpferpumpe incl. datenblätter mitschleppen

achso - die unverblümten spontanen kommentare werde ich dann im o-ton posten - versprochen -


----------



## Stue (27. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

suuuuper Fahrbericht. Da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen, soviel Appetit bekommt man auf das Raid. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Greasy Pete (27. Dezember 2003)

Na, wo bleibt denn der Samstags Bericht ? 

Gruß Greasy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (29. Dezember 2003)

hi fusion- fangemeinde! 

ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken, mir fuer die naechste saison n fusion- rahmen zuzulegen. 
mein schwerpunkt liegt bei marahtons / cc / race. was wuerdet ihr mir empfehlen, raid oder floyd? klar, spontan sage ich floyd, aber kann ich bei der genialen hinterbauansteuerung riskieren, nen raid- rahmen zu nehmen, vielleicht 200g mehr rumschleppen, dafuer bergab dank groesserem federweg punkte sammeln? 
und welche gabel empfehlt ihr dazu? 
ok, bin mal ueber eure meinung gespannt, gruesse 

martin


----------



## weltraumheizer (29. Dezember 2003)

also ich pilotiere ein floyd. das raid kenne ich nur von bildern und von fahrberichten her.
ich denke, dass das floyd optimal ist, wenn man berge und hügel richtig schnell hinauf und hinunterzischen will (bzw. kann  ). es  ist leicht und unglaublich agil, liegt dennoch bei schnellen schotterdownhills sehr ruhig. 
ich fahre das floyd mit einer 100er skareb super, die zugegeben nicht die seitensteifste gabel ist; aber wer schon seit anfang der 90er mit federgabeln durch die gegend düst, der nimmt heutige steifigkeitsdiskussionen sowieso nicht ernst...  

kurz: das beste, was ich bis dato gefahren bin (und das war schon so einiges). absolut empfehlenswert..... mal abgesehen von der umwerfergeschichte

greets.


----------



## joerghag (30. Dezember 2003)

[email protected]ädbänger
ich denke auch, daß das floyd für dich die bessere wahl ist.
von der auslegung her ist das raid mehr enduro-/tourenbike. zum größeren federweg hinten brauchst du dann auch mehr vorne damit die balance stimmt und das tut einem cc/maratonbike nicht so gut. von den "aktiven", meiner meinung eher inaktiven systemen (spv, terra logic) halte ich gar nichts, auch nicht als gabel. dann eher etwas weniger. ich bin, siehe fahrbericht, absolut begeistert von meinem raid, fahre aber auch keine rennen oder maratons, sondern eher technisch schwieriges gelände/touren. ich denke auch, daß das floyd für deinen bereich mit einer guten ca. 90mm gabel absolut ausreichend gefedert ist, da das system sich nach mehr anfühlt.
gruß joerg

p.s.: habe gerade einen neuen begriff dafür gefunden wie und wo ich am liebsten fahre.....
nach moutain biking, freeride, freeride light, freeride touring, enduro-biking heiß es jetzt wohl trailride. 
es ist schon klasse wie viele bike-stile ich schon hinter mir habe, ohne etwas geändert zu haben...............................


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Dezember 2003)

hallo joerghag und spaceheizer,

danke fuer auskunft  , dann werde ich wohl zum floyd greifen...... 
das bedeutet aber erst noch:

ich>   <bankkonto

ok, wir sehen uns naechstes jahr auf nem fusion, gruesse

martin


----------



## Greasy Pete (18. Januar 2004)

Floyd und Raid ?

Ich weiss dass hier noch ein paar passive Mitleser auf einem Raid/Floyd unterwegs sind  , also postet mal eure Erfahrungsberichte  

Schönen Sonntag noch, auch wenn das Wetter extrem wiederlich ist. Bei uns in Darmstadt ist Regen mit 3°C und Wind. Fröstel, bibber, frier...  

Greasy


----------



## Spessart-Biker (19. Januar 2004)

@greasy - genau - wir wollen doch diesen schönen thread nicht einschlafen lassen   

den ersten fahrradtausch hab ich gestern nachmittag bei sonnenschein gemacht - der centurion fahrer wollte das bike nach 30 minuten!! nicht mehr rausrücken  - mußte erst schläge androhen   - o-ton - " fährt sich toll und absolut leichtgängig, damit fährste uns in den alpen davon" allerdings ist ihm mein m-rahmen zu klein bei 1,85 m größe.

die für mich bisher beste abstimmung hinten liegt für meinen geschmack bei 10-11 mm sag. bei 15 mm ist es
hinten zwar super komfortabel, ich möchte allerdings noch etwas die strecke unter dem hintern spüren  - sprich, mir ist es dann etwas zu weich hinten - da spürt man selbst die 10cm boardsteine nicht mehr   swiss gibt ja ein sag von 9-13 mm vor. 

bin jetzt auch mal ausgiebig im wiegetritt gestrampelt. wenn man recht sauber fährt und vorne den logout nutzt (gabel abgesenkt) und nicht herumturnt, also auch schön am lenker zieht, kann man das leichte wippen fast vollständig eliminieren!! im heftigen wiegetritt bei entsprechend hohem druck spürt man, dass der rahmen sehr sehr steif gebaut worden ist. das epic ist hinten deutlich weicher. rhythmisches schleifen an der hiterraddisc läßt sich im starken wiegetritt beim epic hinten kaum vermeiden. ob das am rahmen liegt streiten sich noch die experten - ich sage mal - es trägt mit dazu bei. beim raid existiert das thema nicht -  - dämpferschutz funktioniert übrigens auch superb - wiegt auch nur ein paar gramm - greasy  - nochmals dank an dich


----------



## bike-activ (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Wer auch gerne mal die Gelegenheit nutzen möchte die beeindruckenden Fahreigenschaften eines FUSION-Bikes zu erfahren kann sich gerne mal bei mir melden. 

Egal ob Floyd, Raid oder Whiplash. Ich kann Euch nach Absprache ziemlich jedes Model in jeder Größe als Testrad zur Verfügung stellen.

Ihr findet mich im Raum Hanau-Aschaffenburg.

Genauere Infos auf meiner Homepage unter www.bike-activ.de

Gruß, Güni


----------



## Spessart-Biker (25. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Fusion hat es geschafft Sabine Spitz für die kommenen 3 Jahre zu verpflichten. Sie wird auf dem Fusion Floyd ihre
Rennen bestreiten.


----------



## Greasy Pete (25. Januar 2004)

Spessart-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Fusion hat es geschafft Sabine Spitz für die kommenen 3 Jahre zu verpflichten. Sie wird auf dem Fusion Floyd ihre
> Rennen bestreiten.



Super Sache, sind gespannt wie das Teil dann aussieht. Vielleicht so wie auf Ihrer Homepage?






Greasy


----------



## redbyte (3. Februar 2004)

endlichendlich

Floyd-Rahmen und die meisten Parts sind endlich da, jetzt geht der Aufbau los 

Wer mehr wissen will: ich hab mal einen neuen Thread gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olivier (27. September 2004)

Hallo,
interessiere mich auch für einen Raid aufbau. Er muss aber aus finanziellen Gründen in 2 Etappen erfolgen. Erst nen Rahmen mit günstiger Gabel (+Steuersatz + Sattelstütze + Plattenumwerfer). Den XT/LX mix, Sattel, Räder (XT/F519) und Bremsen (Louise2004) schraub ich von meinem HT runter. Gegen Ende nächste Saison ist mein Studium fertig und dann wird bei Syntace, Tune, DT-Swiss/Hügi und Sram eingekauft!  Möchte mir möglichst ein europäisches Bike aufbauen (wo sind Campa Record O.R. und Sachs verschwunden? Roloff ist zu schwer und zu teuer.)

Nach der grossen Einleitung endlich zu meiner Frage. Fährt irgendjemand ein Raid mit einer Marzocchi Z1 FR 2004? Falls ja, harmonierts? 
Gibts eine Empfehlung zum Federweg/Bauhöhe? 

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass der Rahmen vom Promoline identisch sei mit dem normalen. Auf der Homepage ist das Gewicht der beiden Rahmen aber nicht identisch. Was denkt ihr?

Auf jeden Fall muss ich möglichst schnell beim nächsten Händler vorbei und probefahren. 

merci für die tipps
oli


----------



## redbyte (29. September 2004)

olivier schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> --8<--
> Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass der Rahmen vom Promoline identisch sei mit dem normalen. Auf der Homepage ist das Gewicht der beiden Rahmen aber nicht identisch. Was denkt ihr?
> 
> ...



Angeblich liegt der Gewichtsunterschied an einem schwereren Dämpfer, der Rahmen soll gleich sein.


----------



## laufand (24. November 2004)

Dann wollen wir mal diesen schönen Thead nicht sterben lassen:

Ich's auch getan:

Hab endlich einen Fusion Raid-Rahmen geordert. Dauert aber noch 2-3 Wochen bis das Sahnestück ankommt.  Dann wird's gemütlich aufgebaut und wenn alle gut geht (Knock on wood) klappts noch vor Weihnachten  

@Greasy Pete: Gibts noch die Möglichkeit an einen Deiner "Dämpfer-Schutzbleche" ranzukommen (natürlich gegen einen entsprechenden Unkostenbeitrag)???

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## olivier (24. November 2004)

Was willst Du den dranschrauben? 
Ich möchte auch schon lang bestellen, konnte aber noch keins Probefahren. 
Ich möchte es selber aufbauen und hab natürlich kein Fräswerkzeug. Kannst Du mal den Zustand des Tretlagergewindes und so posten wenn der Rahmen gekommen ist? Ich denke ich schaff alles, bei den Fräs und Schneidarbeiten kann mir aber zu viel schiefgehen und eben, Werkzeuge.
merci und viel spass


----------



## laufand (24. November 2004)

olivier schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du den dranschrauben?
> Ich möchte auch schon lang bestellen, konnte aber noch keins Probefahren.
> Ich möchte es selber aufbauen und hab natürlich kein Fräswerkzeug. Kannst Du mal den Zustand des Tretlagergewindes und so posten wenn der Rahmen gekommen ist? Ich denke ich schaff alles, bei den Fräs und Schneidarbeiten kann mir aber zu viel schiefgehen und eben, Werkzeuge.
> merci und viel spass



Werde im wesentlichen die Teile von meiner alten Eingelenker-Schiffschaukel übernehmen. D.h. Gabel: Minute 1:00, Laufräder vollständig aus bester Schweizer Produktion  dazu ein paar alte XT 2002 Kurbeln, etc.

Werde mir den Rahmen mal anschauen. Mein Händler hat aber schon Support versprochen  sollte ich Probleme oder Unterstützung benötigen (insbesondere bei Innenlager, Gabel, ...)

Ich kann ja mal ein paar Bilder posten...


----------



## drul (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin auch so einer der ein Auge auf das Raid geworfen hat.

Bin bis jetzt gläubiger Rocky-Mountain-Anhänger (und -Fahrer: Element Ltd) und auf der SUche nach mehr Federweg.

Eigentlich war "es" bis jetzt ein Slayer mit Fox Talas, aber jetzt hat es sehr große Konkurrenz bekommen ...

Kann jemand den direkten Vergleich anstellen?

Danke!


----------



## Greasy Pete (5. Januar 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Greasy Pete: Gibts noch die Möglichkeit an einen Deiner "Dämpfer-Schutzbleche" ranzukommen (natürlich gegen einen entsprechenden Unkostenbeitrag)???



Sorry, habe es jetzt erst gelesen.

Sebstverständlich. Funktioniert prima !!

Bitte um eine Email an mich. Kostet euch ca 3 EUR plus Briefmarke.

Gruß Peter


----------



## laufand (9. Januar 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, habe es jetzt erst gelesen.
> 
> Sebstverständlich. Funktioniert prima !!
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,

hatte den Dämpferschutz doch schon bei Dir geordert und erhalten 

Am Montag kam der neue Rahmen (endlich) nach etwas Verspätung. 
Kein Tag zu früh, denn letzte Woche hat mein alter Rahmen das Zeitliche gesegnet: Bruch an der Schwinge.

Tja mittlerweile ist das Rad auch schon aufgebaut (siehe Bild  )
Doch leider, leider habe ich mir am Montag nen saftigen Hexenschuss eingefangen. 
Jetzt steht das Rädchen fix und fertig im Wohnzimmer und wartet sehnsüchtig auf den ersten Ausritt 
Tja, Vorfreude ist halt doch die schönste Freude...

Der Support meines Radladens war klasse: 
Der Rahmen war komplett vorbereitet, dass neue Innenlager samt Umwerfer montiert und die alte Gabel haben sie auch gleich eingebaut.

Falls jemand die Ausstattung interessiert:
Rahmen: Fusion Raid XL (in "oliv-grau" - kommt im Bild nicht so gut rüber)
Gabel: Minute 1:00
Dämpfer: DT Swiss 225 - 190mm
Laufräder: DT Hügi 240 mit XR4.1d Felge
Reifen: im Winter: Fat Albert vorne, Albert hinten
Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Steuersatz: Maniac Insignia 0
Schaltung: SRAM X.0 (GripShift)
Bremsen: Magura Martha
Kurbel: XT 2002
Umwerfer: XT 2004
Pedale : Shimano PDM-520
Sattelstange: Race Face XY 
Sattel: Selle Italia Trans Am Max

Gesamtgewicht: 13,3 Kg


----------



## Greasy Pete (25. Januar 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> auch gleich eingebaut.
> 
> Falls jemand die Ausstattung interessiert:
> Rahmen: Fusion Raid XL (in "oliv-grau" - kommt im Bild nicht so gut rüber)



Wow, die Farbe ist ein Traum (neidisch werd...)

Viel Spass damit (hast Du!) Gruß Peter

PS: Ja wegen dem Dämpferschutz, verliere manchmal etwas den Überblick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boettgeri (11. Februar 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, die Farbe ist ein Traum (neidisch werd...)
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


----------



## öcsi (14. Februar 2005)

Guter Beitrag das. Suche auch schon seit einer Weile nach einer Ergänzung zu meiner CC Feile. Die ist ja in den Alpen nur bedingt brauchbar und auf langen Strecken auch  nicht so toll. Nach Canyon ES bin ich jetzt auf Fusion gestossen. Ziemlich teuer, aber bislang hat noch keiner etwas negatives sagen können. Alle, ALLE, sind voll des Lobes.
Werd mich jetzt mal zum Händler aufmachen und mir das Teil anschauen bzw mal Probe fahren. Werd ich dann mal berichten wie´s gelaufen ist. Allerdings wird das bei der momentanen Wetterlage (schnee ohne Ende) wohl noch eine Weile dauern 

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## christian2bon2b (4. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir evtl. auch ein Raid zulegen. Konnte mich aber noch nicht entscheiden, daß hat folgende Gründe:

1. *flacher Sitzwinkel * beim Raid, dadurch wird der Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten verlagert und das Bike geht vorne leicht hoch?
2. *Rahmengröße*: ich bin 181 cm groß, das ist beim Raid grenzwertig. Ich war schon über einem L gestanden, wenn ich da mal absteigen muß könnte ich mir schon die Juwelen anschlagen. M könnte die Klettereigenschaften verschlechtern (in Kombi mit dem flachen Sitzwinkel). Ich will aber ein wendiges Bike haben.
3. *Federgabel*: Ich wollte ja eigentlich unbedingt die Pike. Mein Händler hat bei Fusion angerufen und die haben gesagt, das die Pike nicht ins Raid passt (Geometrie, Gewicht, Nachlauf). Da ich keine Luftgabel und keine Manitou will bleibt nur noch die Fox Vanilla RL. Die 130mm kann man jedoch nicht absenken, was wiederum ein Problem bei steilen Anstiegen sein kann. 
In der Gesamtheit machen mir diese Punkte eben Sorgen was die Klettereigenschaften betrifft. 

4. *Dämpfer*: Mein Händler hat mir gesagt, daß wenn ich nicht soviel Wert aufs Gewicht lege, lieber den Fox Vanilla R nehmen soll, da eine Stahlfeder am besten anspricht.

Bitte helft mir. Bin ein notorischer Anzweifler und Nichtentscheider!!


----------



## spOOky fish (4. März 2005)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Canyon ES bin ich jetzt auf Fusion gestossen. Ziemlich teuer, aber bislang hat noch keiner etwas negatives sagen können. Alle, ALLE, sind voll des Lobes.



ich hab das aber anders in erinnerung. gabs hier nicht mal nen thread über reihenweise gebrochene fusions?


----------



## Madze (5. März 2005)

christian2bon2b schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mir evtl. auch ein Raid zulegen. Konnte mich aber noch nicht entscheiden, daß hat folgende Gründe:
> 
> ...




Ich mach´s noch schwerer und werf die Magura Phaon ins Rennen, >Stahlfeder, sehr robust, 130 - 90 mm höhenverstellbar, und nicht mal soo
teuer  .


----------



## olivier (30. März 2005)

Ist zwar schon lange her, aber wenn Du noch am überlegen bist dann schau Dir mal die Marzocchi All Mountain's an. Ich fahr es mit AM1, kann aber noch nicht viel dazu sagen weil sie nach 2h noch nicht eingefahren ist.

gruess oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (30. März 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das aber anders in erinnerung. gabs hier nicht mal nen thread über reihenweise gebrochene fusions?



Das waren nur die Floyds und die sind mittlerweile auch an der entsprechenden Stelle verstärkt.

Ich fahre das Raid mit ner Minute 1:00 Stahlfeder mit RTWD (100mm-130mm) (habe nur das Rahmenkit gekauft) und bin echt zufrieden. Habe nur den Eindruck, dass der Hinterbau noch deutlich mehr bergab verträgt, als die Gabel. Geniales Teil das Raid.

Das Raid ist für mich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Will damit sowohl Marathons fahren (habs auf unter 13kg geschafft - in XL), d.h. Gabel auf 100mm runter, VRO getunt, damit kommt man gut jeden Berg rauf. Aber auch AC oder mal ordentlich bergab rocken... 
Generell fahre ich es eher sportlich, d.h. Sattel weiter vorne, VRO niedriger. Aber Überschlagsgefühle sind mir fremd.

Thema Farbe: Soweit ich weiss gibts leider keine Sonderfarben. Aber vielleicht kann mal mal mit den Jungs reden...

Dämpfer: Fahre den DT-Swiss. Der tut wirklich gut, und ist nicht so schwer.

Ach so Rahmengröße: Tja ich fahre XL bin aber auch 190cm. L war mir definitiv zu klein / eng.

Gruss,

Andreas


----------



## öcsi (6. April 2005)

Ich warte derzeit auf eine Probefahrt. Soll nächstes Wochenende steigen. Mein Händler beharrt darauf, daß ich Größe S brauche (bei 172cm). Kann das sein? Bin ich soo klein  ?
Bei der Gabel dachte ich an die Fox Talas RLC. Nicht billig aber bei den Gabeln wohl die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Wenn ich tatsächlich gefahren bin sag ich mal was dazu.

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## olivier (6. April 2005)

Ich bin 178cm und fahr ein M. Zur Gabel kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Marzochhi All Mountain 1 mich bis jetzt begeistert. Bin sie zwar noch nicht so viel und auch noch nicht viele andere gefahren (v.a. die Black Elite Air '02 am HT) aber bis jetzt ist sie gut. Sie ist steif und der dreh an den Knöpfen (Druck und Zugstufe) bewirkt spürbar was. Auch das ETA find ich genial, vor der Stufe ein Dreh und die Gabel bleibt unten. Die Talas braucht ja ein paar Umdrehungen (hab ich aber nur im Laden ausprobiert). Das machst Du dann nur für lange Anstiege und schnell rauf für ein paar meter Singletrail runter geht auch nicht.

oli

P.S. leicht ist die MZ aber sicher nicht, 2,3kg ist schon einiges mehr als bei Fox.         Die Bauhöhe ist auch etwas grösser, ich merk aber nichts davon.


----------



## 01wheeler (6. April 2005)

öcsi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte derzeit auf eine Probefahrt. Soll nächstes Wochenende steigen. Mein Händler beharrt darauf, daß ich Größe S brauche (bei 172cm). Kann das sein? Bin ich soo klein  ?
> Bei der Gabel dachte ich an die Fox Talas RLC. Nicht billig aber bei den Gabeln wohl die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
> Wenn ich tatsächlich gefahren bin sag ich mal was dazu.
> 
> ...



hi

ich bin ein s probegefahren. war schon grenzwertig bei 179. war aber auch ein vro dran, somit gerade noch für eine probefahrt akzeptabel.
wenn du ein s möchtest, hat hier ein händler ein suuuperschnäppchen aus dem vorjahr in mattschwarz komplett xt luise fr dt swiss dämpfer vro fox gabel zu verkaufen 
wurde vom besitzer nach ca 100 km zurückgegeben und für ein paar probefahrten genutzt zustand ist auf jeden fall neuwertig.
wenn du die adresse oder preis möchtest pm an mich

gruß


----------



## boettgeri (8. April 2005)

Hi,
nach vielem Suchen habe ich nun endlich ein Raid gefunden und zugeschlagen   . Es ist ein 2004er Modell, war wenig gefahren, und ist einfach sensationell. Hier die Komponentenliste:

*Rahmen (2004): schwarz/silber gebürstet, Gr. L
Gabel: Fox Float Talas R
Dämpfer: DT Swiss SSD 225
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z integrated 
Vorbau: Syntace VRO 254 Gr. L mit X-Ray Klemmen 
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Ultralight (9°)
Sattel: Selle Italia Prolink Gelflow light (2005er Mod.) 
Bremsen Formula 4 Racing FR Disc
Sattelstütze: NC 17 
Kurbel/Innenlager: XTR
Schaltwerk: XTR RD952 mit kurzem Käfig
Schalthebel und Umwerfe: XT
Kette: XTR
Zahnkranz: XT/11-32
Felgen: Rigida Taurus Disc
Speichen: DT Competition 2/1,8 in Schwarz
Naben: Tune Kong superscharf (h), America Classic (v)
Schnellspanner: Mounty Light Axles
Reifen : Racing Ralph 2,4 (v) und Conti Vertical Pro 2,3 (h)*

Werde am Wochenende mal ausgiebig fahren und dann bericheten (falls es hier noch interessiert...).

Grüße von
boettgeri


----------



## fone (9. April 2005)

he!
das bike kenn ich   
war zwar nicht meins, aber die reifen-kombi ist unverkennbar.
ist wirklich sehr wenig   gefahren worden!

gruß
fone


----------

